#ubuntu-it 2015-12-28
<Volta> chiedo informazioni in merito a pulseaudio nello specifico load-module module-combine-sink ? esiste una guida o qualcosa l'ufficiale presenta solamente la lista e le generalita ma sull'utilizzo poco o nulla ...
<pingu81> ciao ho un problema con il wifi
<pingu81> sapete perche non mi sta conesso
<pingu81> ????
<Dig> top
<Mattia> salve. ho un computer con il dual boot, lubuntu 14.04 e windows vista. il problema è che nel menù grub, non riconosce la partizione windows come partizione di partenza, punta invece alla partizione di ripristino. I File System di windows (dischi C:\ e D:\ per intenderci) si vedono da lubuntu, salvo i files, ecc ma, lato windows, grub non mi lascia
<Mattia> partire il pc per windows, mi potreste dire cosa potrei fare?
<Mattia> adesso sto lavorando da questo computer normalmente su lubuntu
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<gigirock> ciao
<henderman> Salve avrei bisogno di aiuto per registrarmi al forum
<Carlin0> #ubuntu-it-forum
<alexander> c'è qualcuno che mi può aiutare?
<alexander> è la prima volta che installo questo sistema operativo. il problema che quando arresto il pc non si spegne rimane acceso
<Carlin0> alexander, che pc è?
<alexander> acer aspire E15
<Carlin0> alexander, scrivi nel terminale sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> alexander, dpkg -l | grep speech-dispatcher | pastebinit
<Carlin0> alexander, il 2° comando crea un link incollalo qui
<akis24> prima che fa' notte se possibile
<alexander> sul terminale non scrive la password.sudo apt ecc lo copia
<akis24> alexander: anche se non la vedi digitala
<akis24> e dai invio
<alexander> funziona
<akis24> Carlin0:  ti chiedeva il link da mettere qui ..
<akis24> [11:02:35] <Carlin0> alexander, il 2° comando crea un link incollalo qui
<alexander> cioè
<akis24> alexander: rileggi sopra la chat quanto scritto da Carlin0
<alexander> :(
<Carlin0> ce la puoi farcela alexander  si tratta di fare copia incolla di 2 comandi
<gigirock> alexander, quando dai il comando nella riga seguente troverai un link tipo http://paste.... copia quel link e incollalo qui
<alexander> devo copiare dpkg -l | grep speech-dispatcher | pastebinit  sulla barra degli indirizzi?
<gigirock> alexander, no devi dare "dpkg -l | grep speech-dispatcher | pastebinit" nel terminale
<alexander> fatto
<alexander> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14240082/
<gigirock> ok
<Mattia> ciao, avevo scritto in precedenza per un problema nel dual boot
<Mattia> siccome mi sono scollegato prima e non avevo ricevuto una riposta
<gigirock> Mattia, riponi la domanda
<Mattia> vorrei chiedervi gentilmente se questo è il forum adatto
<Mattia> ok
<gigirock> Mattia, questo e' un canale di supporto cmq
<gigirock> !domanda | Mattia
<ubot-it> Mattia: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<gigirock> alexander, rimuovi i due pacchetti con sudo apt-get remove speech-dispatcher
<gigirock> alexander, poi prova a riavviare e poi prova a fare spegnimento
<alexander> davanti a Common interface to speech synthesizers devo scrivere qualcosa?
<gigirock> alexander, rimuovi i due pacchetti con sudo apt-get remove speech-dispatcher*
<gigirock> alexander, aggiungi al primo comando * cosi' elimini tutto
<alexander> sta eliminando poi?
<gigirock> riavvia e prova a spegnere con il tasto in alto a dx....
<akis24> alexander:  e poi riavvia e prova se non dovesse andare proviamo un altra soluzione
<Mattia> ho un computer con dual boot attraverso grub. Ha lubuntu 14.04 e windows vista. adesso nel menù, non vedo l'opzione per scegliere la partenza di windows (anche i dischi C:\ e D:\ ci sono),. il puntamento su grub è stato "rimosso" e mi punta lato windows soltanto sulle opzioni di windows che puntano al ripristino dal pc. facendo un sudo fdisk -l ved
<Mattia> o questo: /dev/sda2   *    22523904   160992529    69234313    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<alexander> ok grazie di tutto
<gigirock> Mattia, apri terminale
<Mattia> fatto
<gigirock> Mattia, dai update-grub
<Mattia> fatto, vedo questo adesso
<Mattia> sudo update-grub
<Mattia> Generating grub configuration file ...
<Mattia> Trovata immagine linux: /boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-24-generic
<Mattia> Trovata immagine initrd: /boot/initrd.img-3.13.0-24-generic
<Mattia> Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.elf
<gigirock> lol
<akis24> gigirock:  fagli usare paste ..
<gigirock> alexander, non in privato , ma hai riavviato ?
<alexander> si ho premuto riavvia però rimane acceso
<alexander> in alto a destra
<gigirock> alexander, dal terminale "sudo shutdown -h now" ,  cosi' si spegnera'.... spero
<alexander> sono sempre io :(   è apparsa la sigla ubuntu peròrimane acceso lo stesso :( :(
<gigirock> e' migliorato.... alexander mi devo documentare vedo cosa posso fare... ma che altro os c'e' su quel pc ?
<akis24> alexander: apri il terminale e dai   cat /etc/modules | pastebinit
<alexander> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14240183/
<alexander> cosa vuoi sapere su questo pc gigirock?
<gigirock> alexander, quale altro os e' installato ?
<alexander> prima di questo c'era windows 10
<akis24> alexander: sudo gedit /etc/modules    ti si apre un editordi testo alla fine sotto ultima riga inserisci   apm power_off=1    salvi chiudi e riavvii e provi a spegnere ancora
<domemanc> Salve e' possibile vedere contenuti su ubuntu 14.04 dove richiesto silverlight 'e se si come? Grazie
<domemanc> cosa installare
<gigirock> domemanc, no silverlight non esiste per linux
<gigirock> !silverlight
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pipelight
<domemanc> mi puoi aiutare a installarlo perche' ancora prime armi con linux?
<gigirock> domemanc, leggi la guida son 2 comandi...............
<domemanc> ok grazie se ho problemi ti disturbo di nuovo
<alexan> sono nempre alexander gigirock. è apparsa la sigla ubuntu con i 5 puntini prima faceva solo 2 puntini ora 3. il problema adesso è che il touchpad non va   . stp usando un mause
<akis24> alexan:  ridai lo stesso comando di prima  sudo gedit /etc/modules  elimina la riga inserita e salvi come prima e riavvii dovrebbe tornare come prima
<alexande> il touchpad è tornato però non riesco a spegnere il pc
<akis24> alexande: che versione di ubuntu ?
<alexande> 15.10
<akis24> alexande: da disco live si spegneva ?
<alexande> ho usato la usb per installarlo però l'ho installato subito quindi non ho mai provato aspegnerlo in live
<akis24> alexande: dovresti provare a entrare nel bios del pc e cambiare l'impostazione relativa allo spegnimento e poi provare   alla voce " power management "
<alexande> quando  si accende il pc e digito F2?
<akis24> alexande: dipende dai vari tipi di bios comunque di solito f2 all'avvio porta al bios
<akis24> alexande: fai qualche prova e vedi se funziona altro non saprei consigliarti
<alexande> ok provo
<pingu81> ho un problema con il wifi
<pingu81> non mi rimane conesso
<pingu81> aiutatemi
<pingu81> come devo fare
<pingu81> ???
<pingu81> non resa connessa
<pingu81> ho questa usb TL-WN821N
<pingu81> sapete se va bene con linux
<pingu81> ???
<ioria> pingu81,  quale ubuntu  ? 14.04 ?
<pingu81> 15.10
<krabador> pingu81 sempre i problemi del WI FI di Natale?
<ioria> pingu81,  ok ... 15.10 non so , mas se vai qui https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsTP-Link    , alla fine rflla pagina dove c'è  '2015-04-21 ', puoi trovare indicazioni ....
<ioria> pingu81, in pratica devi compilare un nuovo modulo
<pingu81> a ok come si  fa
<pingu81> quale usb e  compatiblie sapte su ubtuntu
<ioria> pingu81, devi avere build-essentials installato (cioè il compilatore) poi installi , se vuoi,  git , poi dai git clone  con l'indirizzo https://github.com/pvaret/rtl8192cu-fixes, ti scarica una cartella sul pc , entri nella cartella e dai make e make install .... prima dovresi leggere qualcosa a riguardo però
<pingu81> ???
<ioria> pingu81, devi andare alla pag che ho linkato per prima , e scendi alla riga dove c'è  TL-WN821N v4.2	Realtek   rtl8192cu , sperando che la tua sia realtek  e non ath
<krabador> "leggere qualcosa a riguardo" provoca cecità
<ioria> pingu81, ok,  hai mai compilato qualcosa con make o gcc ?
<ioria> pingu81,  puoi postare sudo lshw -c Network   ?
<mirco> non funziona il touchpad
<mirco> cosa devo fare?
<johack> salve a tutti come faccio a cancellare le vecchine linux-image-generic???per liberare un pò di spazio
<Carlin0> johack, che ubuntu hai ?
<johack> 14
<Carlin0> 14 ?
<mirco> non funziona il touchpad
<johack> Carlin0: 14.04
<Carlin0> johack, sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> johack, dpkg -l | grep linux-image | pastebinit
<Carlin0> johack, dpkg -l | grep linux-header | pastebinit
<Carlin0> johack, il 2° e il 3° comando creano dei link postali qui
<johack> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14240620/
<johack> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14240622/
<Carlin0> johack, uname -a
<Carlin0> incolla pure qui che è una riga sola
<johack> Linux jhk-K52Jc 3.13.0-74-generic #118-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 17 22:52:10 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Carlin0> ok dammi 2 minuti ...
<johack> Carlin0: ok
<mirco> non funziona il touchpad cosa faccio
<Carlin0> johack, apri questo link http://sprunge.us/IQdY copia il comando tutto in un colpo solo nel terminale
<Carlin0> tutto insieme mi raccomando
<krabador> johack: nella tua vita con ubuntu , di tanto in tanto , manda sudo apt-get autoremove
<manuel> ho installato ubuntu però quando clicco su spegni rimane la sigla ubuntu però non si spegne cosa posso fare?
<johack> krabador: a cosa serve?
<krabador> johack, prenditi il gusto di scoprire qualcosa da solo, di tanto in tanto ;)
<johack> Carlin0: quando finito devo fare qualche altra cosa??
<johack> krabador: sagge parole :D
<manuel> c'è qualcuno?
<Musashi73> siamo in tanti :-)
<manuel> ho installato ubuntu però quando clicco su spegni rimane la sigla ubuntu però non si spegne cosa posso fare?
<Musashi73> prova a spegnerlo da terminale e vedi cosa succede
<Musashi73> o un riavvio
<manuel> già fatto non funziona
<manuel> il riavvio funziona ma spegnersi no
<krabador> manuel, hai la schermata di selezione, in avvio?
<manuel> cioè
<krabador> una cosa simile a questa https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/12/GRUB_screenshot.png
<manuel> mai visto
<Carlin0> manuel, hai solo ubuntu su quel pc ?
<manuel> prima avevo windows 10 poi ho installato ubuntu 15.10 con la usb
<Carlin0> e adesso ?
<gigirock> ha tolto win10
<jester-> gigirock: non fare lo gnorri, essci winz10
<Carlin0> anzi 11
<gigirock> si ma ci sara' la partizione di ripristino da qualche parte....
<krabador> manuel, accendi e mettiti a premere shift destro
<manuel> quando ho installato ubuntu non si cancella definitivamente? win 10
<Carlin0> manuel, puoi cancellarlo o no
<jester-> manuel: se hai scelto usa tutto il disco e non installa accanto te lo sei segato winz
<Carlin0> decidi tu ... il computer non prende iniziative
<krabador> manuel, ma lo hai installato tu 'sto ubuntu?
<manuel> si
<krabador> e non sai cosa hai fatto?
<manuel> quando ho installato ubuntu il pc ha cancellato win10 x sempre quindo adesso ho solo ubuntu15.10
<krabador> "<krabador> manuel, accendi e mettiti a premere shift destro "
<manuel> che tasto è
<krabador> apparirà la schermata che ti ho segnalato. Premi "e" in corrispondenza della prima linea selezionata, cancelli le parole "quiet splash" premi f10
<manuel> quindi riavvio il pc e premo f10 giusto?
<krabador> manuel, torna quando la tua concentrazione è sufficiente per capire quello che ti viene scritto.
<krabador> manuel, http://blog.pgi.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/shift-key1.jpg
<manuel> non c'è scritto da nessuna parte shift
<jester-> manuel: o anche maiusc
<Manuel> Ho riavviato premendo il tasto.è apparso scritto in alto gnu grub version ecc sotto una lista
<krabador> Manuel, <krabador> apparirà la schermata che ti ho segnalato. Premi "e" in corrispondenza della prima linea selezionata, cancelli le parole "quiet splash" premi f10
<navarco> Buongiorno c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<krabador> dipende da cosa
<navarco> ho la distribuzione kubuntu 14.04 come guest su virtualbox ho cercato parecchio in rete ma non riesco a far funzionare lo scanner canon
<navarco> 9000f mark 2
<krabador> navarco, mi spiace, qui si assistono solo sistemi reali
<krabador> per le vm, fa riferimento alle risorse del software di virtualizzazione
<navarco> dove scusa sempre nel forum
<navarco> grazie ciao
<krabador> navarco, hai detto di usare virtualbox, consulta le risorse virtualbox, il loro sito , la loro documentazione , eccetera
<Manuel> Fatto ora?
<krabador> hai cancellato quiet splash ?
<Manuel> Si
<krabador> premuto f10 ?
<Manuel> Si
<krabador> adesso spegni, e se si blocca, vedi qual'è il messaggio in corrispondenza del bloco
<krabador> *blocco
<Manuel> Si è bloccato su una lista con affianco un Ok verde
<krabador> Manuel, fa una foto
<krabador> !image | Manuel
<ubot-it> Manuel: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Manuelqw> Sono manuel mi sono inscritto su imageshack
<krabador> Manuelqw, non serviva, con imgur non è richiesta registrazione
<Manuelqw> Ho messo la foto poi
<krabador> se non pubblichi il link qui, lo sai solo tu , di averlo fatto
<johack> che roba è
<johack> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14241043/
<krabador> johack, sono gli headers dei kernel
<johack> occupano spazio sul disco?
<krabador> puoi rimuoverli se vuoi, con la stessa operazione che hai fatto prima, mettendo il loro nome, al posto del nome dei pacchetti del comando di prima
<johack> krabador: dando questo comando ??http://sprunge.us/IQdY
<johack> krabador: al posto di image metto header?
<krabador> si
<krabador> johack, puoi copiare ed incollare
<johack> krabador: se faccio rimuovi completamente da synaptic?
<krabador> johack, non cercare scappatoie
<krabador> digita il bel comandone
<Cairon> Salve :)
<krabador> !ciao | Cairon
<ubot-it> Cairon: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Cairon> volevo chiedere se Gparted è contenuto nella live di ubuntu oppure bisogna scaricarlo
<ioria> Cairon, Gparted è presente sulla live, ma poi viene rimossa quindi deve rinstallarlo
<Cairon> grazie!
<ioria> prego :)
<Cairon> ma per usarlo (Gparted) e partizionare il disco si deve essere nella versione live o comunque non istallata vero?
<ioria> Cairon, su voui usare gp sul tuo disco, devi farlo da live .... a meno che non sia una parte non montata e non allocata
<fabio_cc> Cairon, dipende, se ad esempio hai semplicemente dello spazio non allocato in cui creare una nuova partizione, non è necessario farlo da live
<f843d0> Cairon: l'affermazione non e` del tutto vera. Puoi usare GParted per partizionare il disco anche su una versione installata.
<ioria> io lo sconsiglio
<krabador> dipende da cosa si deve fare
<krabador> ioria, tu non sei tutti
<ioria> non l'ho mai detto
<krabador> si possono tranquillamente maneggiare tutte le partizioni del disco di sistema
<krabador> purchè non si maneggi la partizione root del sistema in unso
<krabador> uso
<krabador> Cairon, #cheddevifà ?
<ioria> Cairon, dovresti dirci se usi LVM, e postare sudo parted -l
<krabador> magari  prima di complicargli la vita , ioria , potrebbe segnalare cosa deve fare
<ioria> ok
<Cairon> ho un notebook completamente spianato e volevo montarci il Win 7 (che mi serve per alcune cose) ed Ubuntu
<gigirock> dicesi spianato......
<ioria> Cairon, allora direi installa win7 e lasia spazio per ubu... poi installi ubu su quella partitione lasciata
<Cairon> poi fare partire uno dei due sistemi "asseconda la bisogna"
<Cairon> ok
<gigirock> Cairon, leva uefi se riesci
<fabio_cc> !installazione | Cairon
<ubot-it> Cairon: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<johack> krabador: posso fare qualche altra cosa per liberare un pò di spazio?
<Cairon> con l'occasione volevo fare un po di "esperimenti"
<krabador> johack, sudo apt-get autoremove
<johack> krabador: fatto
<krabador> Cairon, partiziona il disco in live, installa prima win e poi ubuntu
<Cairon> ok
<krabador> Cairon, that's it, per gli esperimenti, non devi chiedere, se sono "esperimenti" , vorrai essere tutto solo
<Cairon> si.. ma sono un vero disastro
<krabador> Cairon, http://gparted.org/display-doc.php?name=help-manual&lang=it
<johack> krabador: gli header li tolgo tutti??
<krabador> johack, tutti tranne gli ultimi 2
<Cairon> Grazie di tutto, ho preso nota dei consigli e dei manuali linkati. Ciao a presto
<johack> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14241185/
<johack> ok??
<krabador> johack, ti sembra assurdo?
<fabio_cc> ciao Cairon
<krabador> cosa ti fa raddoppiare i punti interrogativi?
<johack> krabador: cosa??
<johack> krabador: ti stavo chiedendo conferma di quello che ho fatto nn vorrei ritrovarmi con il sistema inutilizzabile
<krabador> gli headers non sono fondamentali
<Musashi73> ciao ragazzi, vorrei cambiare il nome del secondo user da machiko2 a machiko è possibile farlo? grazie
<krabador> johack, in ogni caso, era qualcosa che avevi già fatto, se ci fosse stato qualche prioblema , la frittata era fatta ;)
<johack> krabador: ottimo, posso eliminare qualche altra cosa ??sempre per liberare spazio??
<krabador> Musashi73, hai mai curiosato per la finestra "impostazioni" ?
<Musashi73> certo
<krabador> johack, ma che problemi di spazio hai?
<krabador> johack, togli l'ambiente grafico, usa il sistema in testuale, vedrai quanto spazio risparmi
<krabador> ;)
<fabio_cc> Musashi73, non sembrerebbe
<Musashi73> fatto!! ;-)
<Musashi73> però sotto spunta sempre machiko2
<Musashi73> e anche sul terminale
<fabio_cc> Musashi73, effettua il logout e riloggati
<Musashi73> ok
<Musashi73> non è cambiato
<johack> krabador: cè modo per rendwere l'avvio + veloce??
<fabio_cc> Musashi73, tu non vuoi cambiarei l nome visualizzato, ma proprio il nome utente
<Musashi73> esatto
<fabio_cc> Musashi73, leggi man usermod
<Musashi73> quindi devo fare da me
<fabio_cc> Musashi73, leggi, se hai dubbi, chiedi pure
<Musashi73> se faccio sudo username -l machiko machiko2 potrebbe succedere qualcosa nelle altre congigurazioni?
<johack> cè modo per rendere l'avvio di ubuntu + veloce??
<Musashi73> il comando posso digitarlo dallo stesso account e user?
<fabio_cc> johack, leggi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/VelocizzareBoot , ma ci penserei prima di fare modifiche
<johack> fabio_cc: xkè?
<fabio_cc> johack, anche questo è scritto nel wiki
<johack> fabio_cc: cosa sono le console virtuali?
<davide> ciao
<fabio_cc> johack, le console a cui accedi con ctrl+alt+f1-2-3 etc...
<fabio_cc> ciao | davide
<fabio_cc> !ciao | davide
<ubot-it> davide: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<fabio_cc> Musashi73, cosa vuoi digitare?
<Musashi73> devo cambiare il nome utente
<Musashi73> sudo username -l machiko machiko2
<fabio_cc> Musashi73, il comando è usermod, non username
<fabio_cc> Musashi73, ma hai letto bene? il nome della home rimarrà il vecchio, a meno che to non lo cambi a mano
<Musashi73> hai ragione, avevo sbagliato a scrivere
<Musashi73> sudo usermode -md /home/nuovahome machiko
<Musashi73> è giusto ilcomando?
<fabio_cc> Musashi73, il man dice che comuque potrebbero essere necessarie modifiche manuali a permessi & co, sinceramente non credo che ne valga la pena per fare una modifica così banale
<Musashi73> ok, allora lascio perdere
<Musashi73> non voglio rischiare
<fabio_cc> Musashi73, direi che sia la scelta giusta, poi ovviamente decidi quel che vuoi :)
<Musashi73> ok, accetto il consiglio di un' esperto ;-)
<fabio_cc> Musashi73, :)
<Musashi73> senza togliere niente a nessuno, fabio_cc sei il mio preferito :-)
<fabio_cc> Musashi73, qui tutti possono aiutare qualcuno, non è davvero necessario fare affermazioni del genere
<Musashi73> lo so, ho avuto aiuto da tutti, sono tutti bravi e grandi esperti ;-)
<Musashi73> e anche per questo ho scelto di rimanere a Linux, perché ci siete voi ;-)
<krabador> Musashi73, quando vi siete conosciuti, tu e fabio_cc ?
<Musashi73> solo in chat
<krabador> Musashi73, non dove, ma quando
<Musashi73> io me lo ricordo in chat da un paio di mesi, ripeto, solo in chat
<Musashi73> qualche settimana fa ho finito un corso su linux based
<Musashi73> adesso sto aspettando che inizi l'advanced
<Carlin0> chi li fa sti corsi ?
<Musashi73> http://lidipa.altervista.org/
<fabio_cc> Musashi73, lol, un paio di mesi
<fabio_cc> Musashi73, sto qua dal 2008
<Musashi73> ci sono anche dei video
<fabio_cc> Musashi73, ma comunque siamo OT
<Musashi73> fabio_cc non farmi fare brutta figura
<fabio_cc> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Musashi73> e dai, sono io che da quando sono entrato ho chattato quasi sempre con te e mi hai risolto tanti problemi
<Carlin0> Cantaro ...
<Musashi73> io uso la chat da quasi un anno
<Musashi73> massimo violetta
<linux_> vado ciao a tutti
<Musashi73> Cantaro è il professore della scuola di gela
<fabio_cc> Musashi73, ti ripeto, qua sei OT, se cerchi qualcuno per 2 chiacchere vai su #ubuntu-it-chat
<Musashi73> ok
<remus> ho istallato ubuntu 12.04 in dual boot  con windows 7 ma  la  partenza del sistema è lentissimo poi una volta   aperto ubuntu e lento
<Carlin0> remus, su che pc hai installato ? cpu e ram ?
<remus> vorrei un aiuto perche il sistema non è stabile manca l audio e ogni tanto va in errore
<Carlin0> si ma devi rispondere ... se no diventa impossibile aiutarti
<remus> 3 giga di ram
<remus> quadricor
<Carlin0> remus, il modello
<alvin1> Salve a tutti,  Ho qualche problema con un account di xubuntu. Ci sono tutte le impostazioni utente pasticciate, vorrei sapere se è possibile recuperare quell'utente sostituendo i file della Home
<remus> non riesco a vedere il sistema non mi fa aprire niente
<Carlin0> alvin1, la via + semplice sarebbe creare un nuovo utente in cui dopo spostare i tuoi file personali
<remus> asus p5ql
<alvin1> Carlin0, il nuovo utente l'ho creato e ora vi sto scrivendo da la. Mi sconsigli di provare a sostituire i files di impostazione della Home del nuovo utente alla vecchia Home? Speravo di mantenere le applicazioni.
<Carlin0> alvin1, se sposti tutto riavrai gli stessi problemi , prendi solo il necessario
<remus> è un hardisk nuovo ho istallato windows 7 e ubuntu 12.04
<Carlin0> [16:36:58] <Carlin0> remus, su che pc hai installato ? cpu e ram ?
<remus> a premettere che avevo istallato il 14.04 ma non partiva
<Carlin0> la cpu interessa remus non il idsco
<remus> non riesco a vedere
<remus> adesso spengo e vedo
<Carlin0> segna il modello
<remus> ok
<alvin1> ok, grazie Carlin0
<luigi> ho installato ubuntu però non funziona il touchpad cosa devo fare?
<jester-> prova a chedere a  alexander, alexan, alexande, mirco, manuel, manuelqw
<jester-> sicuro loro lo sanno
<luigi> ?
<luigi> se sono sempre la stessa persona
<luigi> cmq grazie per avermi aiutato
<luigi> dicono tanto che questo sistema operativo è il MIGLIORE ma se non funziona
<luigi> non si spegne il pc. non si riavvia,non va il touchpad
<Carlin0> chi l'ha detto che è il migliore ?
<jester-> nulla è perfetto, ogni cosa ha pro e contro e tutto è opinabile
<luigi> il vostro pc si spegne? funziona il vostro touchpad?
<jester-> tutto perfetto ma non è un reperto
<luigi> l'assistenza tecnica non ti aiuta per questi generi di problemi?
<jester-> è restia ad aiutare che pone falsi problemi giusto per cazzeggiare come fa di solito che joina 6 con inck diversi
<jester-> nick*
<luigi> mi scuso se avete visto tanti nomi diversi ma se io mettevo un nome solo e rientravo con lo stesso , mi diceva impossibile entrare
<luigi> per questo che ci sono tanti nomi diversi
<jester-> luigi: perchè il nick è bannato
<luigi> io cmq non sto cazzeggiando ho 2 problemi per questo che chiedo a voi esperti
<versilia> non riesco a collegare il mio telefono via usb a ubuntu qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<krabador> che telefono , collegamento a che scopo , e quale ubuntu
<versilia> un blackberry a ubuntu 15.10
<krabador> versilia, ho i privati disabilitati, scrivi pure qui in canale
<versilia> krabador: devo aggiornalo, so che è un problema di collegamenti. me lo riconosce ma non del tutto
<krabador> versilia, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/Blackberry
<krabador> ho poche esperienze con bb e ubuntu
<versilia> krabador: quella è roba stravecchiua
<versilia> krabador: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14242693/ cosa ci vedi collegato?
<krabador> si, e non è cambiato pressochè nulla, dalla pubblicazione di quella pagina
<krabador> grazie alla politica di blackberry
<krabador> versilia, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> versilia, lsusb | pastebinit
<krabador> a telefono attaccato
<versilia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14242721/
<krabador> Bus 002 Device 007: ID 0fca:8017 Research In Motion, Ltd.
<versilia> krabador: e lo vedo
<versilia> krabador: ma non deve essere tutto ok perche' non va
<versilia> krabador: è come se fosse collegato ma chiuso
<versilia> krabador: ci sei?
<gianfry> ciao
<LiNuXxxx> buonasera ragazzi, mi serve un  aiuto.. inanzitutto vorrei capire  il tipo di raid che ho sul miosistema linux ubuntu essendo 2 Hardisk da 3 TB
<LiNuXxxx> buonasera ragazzi, mi serve un aiuto.. inanzitutto vorrei capire il tipo di raid che ho sul miosistema linux ubuntu essendo 2 Hardisk da 3 TB
<LiNuXxxx> dovrei montare il raid0 se gli HArdisk sono separati!
<LiNuXxxx> ragazzi ho montato la partizione in RAID0, per installare il desktop su ubuntu 12.04 come si fa'?
<Mr_Pan> LiNuXxxx, la 12.04 è fuori supporto ...
<Mr_Pan> !raid | LiNuXxxx
<ubot-it> LiNuXxxx: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/FakeRaid
<Guest453093> salve, vi chiedo gentilmente una cosa: seguendo una guida ho installato windows 8.1 + ubuntu 15.10 (in questo ordine). all'avvio  non si avvia automaticamente il grub, come posso fare? grazie mille!
<Carlin0> Guest453093, hai uefi ?
<Guest453093> nope
<Carlin0> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Carlin0> segui la guida per il ripristino
<Guest453093> ti ringrazio :-) buone feste
<ghjkgjhgf> uei
<x3DDario> Buonasera, ho problemi nell'installare i driver della scheda Ethernet. Inizialmente non funzionava poi impostando l'MTU a 8192 ha iniziato ad andare (a volte funziona e altre volte no - è un problema di driver perché su Windows funziona senza problemi). La scheda è una Qualcomm AR8161 e viene individuata dal sistema senza problemi. Io sto usando Ubuntu 15.10 (64bit) con il kernel alla versione 4.2.0-2
<x3DDario> 2. Guardando in internet ho visto che *tutte* le guide sono precedenti al 2013 (e non funzionano). Idee?
<gigirock> x3DDario, dal kernel 3.x hardware moooolto vecchio non e' + supportato....dovresti capire quale e' il chip di quella scheda
<x3DDario> 8$ lspci -nn | grep 0200 mi da come output 04:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Qualcomm Atheros AR8161 Gigabit Ethernet [1969:1091] (rev 08)
<gigirock> sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-cw-3.4-precise-generic il driver e' questo tutto sta a vedere se esiste per ubuntu 15 ... x3DDario
<x3DDario> gigirock No :/
<gigirock> x3DDario, dovresti cimentarti nel tentativo di compilare il driver ....
<Carlin0> gigi ma quello è per wireless
<Carlin0> http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/linux-backports-modules-cw-3.10-3.2.0-57-generic
<gigirock> tutte le guide lo danno per wireless
<gigirock> x3DDario, ma 6 su un portatile ?
<x3DDario> No, sono su fisso. gigirock
<gigirock> x3DDario, direi che quel chip non ha futuro... ma e' sulla mb ?
<x3DDario> Si. Però non penso sia tanto vecchio... sarà del 2012
<gigirock> si ma gia' nel 2012 aveva i suoi problemi.....
<gigirock> x3DDario, una sk pci ethernet costa 10 euri
<gigirock> la prendi con chip noto.... e via
<gigirock> ok
<davide> hi, I need help on my lubuntu OS
<davide> I installed driver of wacom intuos photo
<Carlin0> !english
<ubot-it> Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<davide> sono italiano
<davide> credevo il canale fosse inglese
<davide> ho installato i driver per la wacom intuos tavoletta grafica
<davide> tutto funziona correttamente se uso le dita
<davide> nel momento in cui utilizzo la penna si blocca tutto.
<davide> le periferiche usb non sono più alimentate e neanche la tastier funziona. Sono costretto a forzare lo spegnimento.
<LiNuXxxx> salve ragazzi posso?
<gordon__> certo
<LiNuXxxx> ciao gordon buonasera
<gordon__> a te
<LiNuXxxx> ti do' del tu...
<gordon__> ci mancherebbe
<LiNuXxxx> senti siccome ho un server Linux, e vorrei metterci il desktop  un ambiente grafico stavo vedendo qualcosina in giro ma non mi è tanto chiara
<davide> le periferiche usb non sono più alimentate e neanche la tastier funziona. Sono costretto a forzare lo spegnimento.
<LiNuXxxx> tanto per cominciare ho installato  ubuntu-desktop... non so se ho fatto bene.. kmq ho la distro ubuntu 12.04
<jester-> LiNuXxxx: quindi hai la grafica
<gordon__> peerché non aggiorni alla 14.04 è LTS
<gordon__> e se non sbaglio scade tra 5 anni
<LiNuXxxx> ciao jester non ho grafica.. solo da terminale.. la grafica devo installarla
<LiNuXxxx> no no preferisco la 12.04 per installarci un drftpd e altro
<jester-> LiNuXxxx: se hai instllato ubuntu-desktop correttamente con apt la grafica ce l'hai
<LiNuXxxx> si con il semplice comando apt-get install ubuntu-desktop se ricordo bene penso sia andato tutto liscio
<jester-> LiNuXxxx: startx
<jester-> ma dovrebbe aver messo anche lightdm
<LiNuXxxx> si un attimo ke apro il putty
<jester-> LiNuXxxx: ce centra il putty
<davide> ciao ho un problema con la configurazione di una wacom intuos (tavoletta grafica). Funziona se uso le dita per il puntamento. IL computer si blocca se uso la penna in dotazione.  C'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<jester-> davide: pare non ci sia nessuno al momento
<LiNuXxxx> jester dopo aver installato ubuntu desktop da terminale come dovrei accedere? con nxclient? con quale user? root?
<jester-> LiNuXxxx: ma hai un server remoto?
<LiNuXxxx> si esatto
<davide> jester: io ho delle indicazioni e parlano di eseguire una patch. Ci potresti dare un occhio tu?
<jester-> e accedi da winzoz?
<LiNuXxxx> no
<LiNuXxxx> in teoria è un server dedicato
<jester-> parlavi di putty
<LiNuXxxx> si è un server dedicato senza interfaccia grafica
<jester-> LiNuXxxx: se fossi sul server direttamente la grafica partirebbe di default
<LiNuXxxx> si ma bisogna installarla.. non una sua interfaccia grafica
<jester-> da remoto con ssh serve opzione -x o -X per avere la grafica
<jester-> per altri accrocchi non so
<f843d0> Si puo` sempre installare e configurare VNC ed usare quello
<jester-> LiNuXxxx: ubuntu-desktop è appunto ambiente grafico interfaccia unity
<LiNuXxxx> si
<LiNuXxxx> io sinceramente vorrei installare intefaccia grafica e attraverso nxclient vorrei metterci il virtualbox per installare il windows
<jester-> LiNuXxxx: quindi io non so se non usi ssh come avere la grafica
<LiNuXxxx> si jester ora sono in ssh
<jester-> LiNuXxxx: ssh ha supporto grafica
<jester-> altra roba non so
<LiNuXxxx> ci sono due metodi o linux server senza interfaccia e con...
<jester-> madu
<LiNuXxxx> a me ora e senza interfaccia.. ma va' installata
<jester-> LiNuXxxx: e 4 hai installato o no ubuntu-desktop
<LiNuXxxx> si poco fa' l'ho installato da ssh
<LiNuXxxx> ma vorrei accedere al desktop
<jester-> LiNuXxxx: ssh non ricordo se -x o -X permette uso grafica
<jester-> quando sei connesso startx
<LiNuXxxx> dando startx da ssh mi da una serie di scritte posso pastartele?
<Carlin0> ma non ha senso un'interfaccia grafica su un server
<f843d0> LiNuXxxx: non puoi dare startx da remoto
<jester-> LiNuXxxx: hai usato ssh -x bla bla per connettere?
<LiNuXxxx> lo so.. ma purtroppo mi serve
<LiNuXxxx> jester non so come procedere
<jester-> LiNuXxxx: prova a caricare nautilus
<f843d0> LiNuXxxx: allora ti puo` venire comodo VNC (e due)
<LiNuXxxx> rieccomi.. raga non ci sto capendo un gran che... centra qualcosa gnome per avere accesso al desktop?
<f843d0> LiNuXxxx: Gnome e` un DE
<f843d0> LiNuXxxx: non e` necessariamente correlato alle tue necessita` di iniziare una sessione grafica da remoto
<f843d0> LiNuXxxx: vorrei sottolineare che il problema _non_ e` avere sessione grafica. Il problema e` avere *sessione grafica da remoto*
<LiNuXxxx> si ho capito
<f843d0> LiNuXxxx: parlavi di virtualizzazione...
<f843d0> LiNuXxxx: se conosci un minimo l'ambiente, allora ti consiglio la seguente cosa
<f843d0> LiNuXxxx: creati dove vuoi una VM, installa ivi Linux (versione di cui vorresti operare il deployment su Server Remoto)...
<f843d0> LiNuXxxx: fai in modo che in automatico all'avvio della macchina si abbia login al server grafico X11 su DE/WM preferito (hint: rungetty; attenzione che su systemd potrebbe essere differente)
<f843d0> LiNuXxxx: fai in modo che la VM sia in connessione bridged e pingabile da host
<f843d0> LiNuXxxx: fai in modo di installare un VNC server sulla VM
<f843d0> LiNuXxxx: dota la macchina host di un VNC client e assicurati di riuscire a iniziare una sessione VNC verso la VM in modo che tu possa interagire con il Desktop VM
<f843d0> LiNuXxxx: quando avrai fatto questi passi, sarai anche in grado di operare il medesimo deployment in remoto
<LiNuXxxx> ok ti ringrazio molto ci provo
<f843d0> LiNuXxxx: yw, gl
#ubuntu-it 2015-12-29
<viceeee> ciao, come faccio a vedere se ubuntu 14.04 x64 mi vede tutta la ram?
<krabador> con gli occhiali
<viceeee> cercando su google ho trovato una guida che da il comando dmidecode -t 16  e da li mi esce http://paste.ubuntu.com/14254498/
<viceeee> significa che ubuntu vede 4gb di ram ?
<f843d0> viceeee: free -m per esempio
<f843d0> viceeee: guarda Mem: versus total
<viceeee> f843d0:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/14254642/    quindi  vede 8 gb?
<f843d0> viceeee: si
<viceeee> f843d0:  il dubbio mi e venuto perché appena utilizzo deluge per scaricare la iso di ubuntu si pianta la macchina, mentre prima no
<krabador> usa transmission
<krabador> deluge è in deriva
<f843d0> viceeee: comunque sempre da free -m vedi anche l'utilizzo della memoria. Anche se per monitorare l'impatto di una applicazione sarebbe piu` opportuno il comando top
<viceeee> f843d0:  grazie :)      devo imparare molto sul monitoraggio, non so nulla
<krabador> solo sul monitoraggio?
<viceeee> krabador:  amore mio, se tutti fossimo come te, riscriveremmo il kernel....
<krabador> limitati a leggere il wiki
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Pedru> buon giorno, ho appena scaricato ubuntu15.. ma non socome masterizzare l'immagine su penna usb
<krabador> !usbwin | Pedru
<ubot-it> Pedru: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> così .
<Pedru> ma io come sistema ho ubuntu 14
<krabador> inserisci la pendrive, smontala correttamente
<Pedru> fatto
<krabador> apri il terminale , sudo dd if=/percorso/del/file.iso of=/dev/sdx    ---> dove x è la lettera di unità della pendrive usb. Senza bisogno del numero di partizione
<krabador> ci metterà un po', una volta finito torna alla riga di comando.
<Pedru> mi chiede la passwoord ... la inserisco correttamente e non la accetta
<krabador> "<Pedru> ma io come sistema ho ubuntu 14" , da quando l'hai installato non ti ha mai chiesto , per operazioni varie, la password, che imposti obbligatoriamente in installazione =
<krabador> ?
<krabador> attento a maiuscole e minuscole
<Pedru> si sempre messa regolarmente
<Pedru> sempre accettata
<Pedru> ma adesso non la accetta
<krabador> Pedru, non impazzisce da un momento all'altro , tranquillo.
<Pedru> mmmmmmmmmm allora io sono molto imbranato... e molto molto
<eugenio_> chiedo consiglio: ho un laptop toshiba M60-162, molto datato, con processore Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 2.00GHz, 3Gb ram, scheda video RV410/M26 [Mobility Radeon X700], HD da 150Gb. L'uso principale è navigazione internet, download materiale multimediale e riproduzione, che distribuzione ubuntu mi consigliate sulla base dell'HW indicato e l'uso?
<jester-> eugenio_: lubuntu
<jester-> eugenio_: magari confronta le live di xubuntu  e lubuntu
<jester-> xubuntu è un po più bella come interfaccia
<eugenio_> jester-, lubuntu è più leggera?
<Carlin0> si eugenio_
<jester-> eugenio_: è la più leggera
<jester-> un po meno xubuntu
<Carlin0> con un pentium direi che è meglio lubuntu
<Acn0w_> signori buonasera:) qualcuno è pratico di lightdm?
<jester-> Acn0w circa?
<Carlin0> !chiedi | Acn0w_
<ubot-it> Acn0w_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Acn0w_> ho dei problemini  con il login
<Acn0w_> non riesco ad accedere sia ad i3 che ad unity
<Carlin0> i3 cos'è?
<Acn0w_> la schermata di login fa un refresh e son fermo sempre lì
<Acn0w_> è un windows manager
<jester-> Acn0w ti permette di inserire user e pass?
<Acn0w_> se mi loggo senza interfaccia grafica riesco a laggarmi
<Acn0w_> *loggarmi
<Carlin0> hai pasticciato con /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf ?
<Acn0w_> jester la password è corretta, ma ad ogni invio torna alla schermata di login
<jester-> Acn0w hai per caso dettato accesso diretto?
<jester-> settato*
<Acn0w_> Carlin0 no, mai toccato
<Acn0w_> jester- no
<jester-> Acn0w disco pieno?
<Carlin0> Acn0w_, prova sudo apt install --reinstall linghtdm
<Carlin0> Acn0w_, prova sudo apt install --reinstall lightdm
<jester-> Acn0w vai in tty e comincia a dare: sudo apt-get clean
<Acn0w_> jester- 500GB liberi
<jester-> Acn0w e sudo apt-get autoremove
<Acn0w_> Carlin0 già fatto, ma niente
<jester-> Acn0win tty user e pass le prende?
<Acn0w_> jester- yup, lì funziona tutto
<Carlin0> Acn0w_, eppure qualcosa devi averlo fatto ...
<Acn0w_> ho provato anche a cambiare  i permessi di .Xautorithy ma niente, riconfigurato lightdm con dpkg ma niente
<Carlin0> ecco bravo
<Carlin0> .Xautority nella home ?
<Acn0w_> GUP
<Carlin0> che è gup ?
<Acn0w_> hip
<Carlin0> ahò parla italiano
<Acn0w_> maledetto correttore della coppa
<Acn0w_> si, quello della home
<Acn0w_> ho trovato che alcuni hanno risolto così
<Carlin0> ma l'hai pasticciato prima o dopo ?
<Acn0w_> dopo
<Carlin0> e prima che hai fatto?
<Acn0w_> prima stavo traducendo su getlocalization e poi ho spento il PC...
<jester-> Acn0w fa vedere /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<jester-> Acn0wmi sa che ha fatto casino il DE foresta
<Carlin0> Acn0w_, hai ppa alieni ?
<Acn0w_> Carlin0 no XD jester- parecchi mesi che ce l'ho.. e non mi ha mai dato problemi
<jester-> Acn0w fa vedere nel paste risposta a cat /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<Carlin0> eh vabbè ... qualcosa hai fatto , le impostazioni non cambiano da sole
<jester-> eh
<Acn0w_> ormai credo nella magia dopo tutte ke cose
<jester-> Acn0w e dai sudo chmod +x /etc/X11/Xsession
<Acn0w_> non c'è il file lightdm.conf
<jester-> Acn0w sono i copia incolla at minchiam da guide farlocche
<Carlin0> ma mano male
<Acn0w_> jester-  giay fatto anche quello
<Acn0w_> jester-  uso la testa, non faccio copia e incolla a cazzo.,, ad ogni modo c'è un userà.conf se è lo stesso
<jester-> Acn0w come te lo sei segato il con?
<Carlin0> hai pure cancellato il file di conf , per forza non va
<jester-> Acn0w sudo touch /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<Acn0w_> *user.conf
<jester-> Acn0w poi al login scegli la sessione ubuntu
<jester-> e comunque ul file da solo non si è segato
<Carlin0> so ragazzi inforNatici
<jester-> ubuntu indiavolata
<Acn0w_> jester- non funziona :/
<jester-> Acn0w controlla se ha creato il .conf
<Acn0w_> scusate, problemi con la rete -.-
<Acn0w_> jester- yup creato
<jester-> Acn0w è vuoto?
<Acn0w_> jester- yup
<jester-> Acn0w hai unity?
<Acn0w_> jester- si si
<Acn0w_> ti interessa il contenuto di .xsession-errors?
<jester-> Acn0w sto cercando le due stringhe da inserire nel file
<eugenio_> Carlin0 jester- grazie, scarico lubuntu
<Acn0w_> jester- grazie, perché da sto tablet non si riesce a fare un cacchio
<jester-> Acn0w che centra il tablet
<jester-> Acn0w se hai unity inserisci sta due righe nel conf
<jester-> user-session=unity
<jester-> greeter-session=unity-greeter
<jester-> se non funga installa gsm e mettilo a default quando chiede
<jester-> Acn0w rettifico
<jester-> [SeatDefaults]
<jester-> user-session=unity
<jester-> greeter-session=unity-greeter
<jester-> sono tre le righe
<Pedru> Buon pomeriggio... ho un problema con ubuntu 15.10
<jester-> Pedru: del tipo?
<Pedru> lo ho scaricato... ma non riesco a masterizzarlo nella mia USB
<Pedru> che devo fare?
<krabador> Pedru, quello che ti è stato detto prima.
<jester-> Pedru: da winzoz=
<jester-> ?
<Pedru> si ma mi compare una scritta che pare non funziona
<krabador> non è molto utile che torni di tanto in tanto con la stessa domanda
<krabador> Pedru, segnala errori
<jester-> e non rispondi alle domande
<krabador> altrimenti ci giriamo i pollici
<jester-> Pedru: da quale sistema operativo tenti di fare a usb
<Pedru> da ubuntu 14
<Pedru> adesso sono nella pagina terminale
<jester-> Pedru: spiega pagina terminale
<krabador> <krabador> apri il terminale , sudo dd if=/percorso/del/file.iso of=/dev/sdx    ---> dove x è la lettera di unità della pendrive usb. Senza bisogno del numero di partizione
<krabador> delle 12:33
<Pedru> percorso file iso non riuscita
<jester-> hai scritto il path sbagliato
<Pedru> ho fatto il copia incolla
<Pedru> quindi è esatto
<jester-> Pedru: se non lo trova è sbagliato il path non ci sono balle
<krabador> Pedru, secondo te cosa significa "percorso del file.iso" ?
<krabador> Pedru, prima hai detto di avere problemi con la password....
<krabador> come sta messa veramente la storia
<krabador> ?
<Pedru> la password che ho inserito è giusta
<Acn0w_> jester- niente, non funziona :'(
<Pedru> ok o forse sono molto imbranato io
<jester-> Acn0w sudo apt-get install gdm  e quando chiede lo metti a defualt
<jester-> Pedru: dove ce l'hai il file iso
<Pedru> nella pagina degli scaricati
<Pedru> cartella scaricati
<krabador> allora cd Scaricati
<krabador> ls
<Pedru> okma come si scaricano nella usb?
<krabador> vedi come si chiama
<krabador> Pedru, ma lo hai mai usato ubuntu?
<krabador> nella tua vita?
<jester-> Pedru: dove ce l'hai il file iso
<Pedru> home file scaricati
<krabador> Pedru, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<jester-> Pedru: nome della home?
<Pedru> home - cartella - scaricati
<krabador> ls -la ~/Scaricati | pastebinit
<Pedru> si
<krabador> ecco
<krabador> manda il link prodotto dal secondo
<krabador> qui
<jester-> Pedru: ls /home cosa dice
<Pedru> ubuntu-15.10-desktop-i386.iso
<krabador> Pedru, manda
<krabador> i
<krabador> comandi
<krabador> che
<krabador> ti
<krabador> ho
<krabador> appena
<krabador> dato
<krabador> ce la fai?
<Pedru> quelli li scrivo nel terminale?
<krabador> Pedru, chiama un amico
<krabador> che usa il pc spesso
<Pedru> krabador
<krabador> fagli leggere questa conversazione
<Pedru> io ubuntu 14.2 lo ho aattivato subito
<Pedru> non ho avuto problemi
<krabador> e fallo interagire con noi
<jester-> Pedru: eddai ma lo hai aperto il terminale?
<Pedru> si che lo ho aperto
<krabador> <krabador> Pedru, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> <krabador> ls -la ~/Scaricati | pastebinit
<krabador> manda questi 2, (vol. 2)+
<jester-> ls /home | pastebinit
<krabador> il secondo farà un link
<Pedru> mi chiede la password
<krabador> Pedru, e tu ovviamente non la sai
<Acn0w_> jester- lo abbiamo perso :'( gdm fa lo stesso tiro di lightdm....
<jester-> Acn0w = hai segato qualcosa di sistema
<Pedru> ok è andata
<Pedru> ha preso la password questa volta
<jester-> Acn0w sudo service lighted stop
<jester-> Acn0w sudo service gsm stop
<jester-> Acn0w sudo dpkg --purge lightdm gdm
<jester-> Acn0w sudo apt-get install lightdm
<krabador> Pedru, <krabador> il secondo farà un link
<krabador> Pedru, incollalo qui
<Acn0w_> jester- dall'ultima volta che ho fatto casini ho sistemato tutto, era a luglio.. da allora mi è sempre funzionato il login e non ho mai tramacciato col sistema
<Acn0w_> jester- ora provo
<Pedru> "apt-get autoremove"
<jester-> Pedru: il link
<krabador> Pedru, dai , seriamente, torna accompagnato.
<jester-> Pedru: il link = https://sticazzi che vedi dopo aver dato ls -la ~/Scaricati | pastebinit
<Pedru> ubuntu-15.10-desktop-i386.iso
<Pedru> questo ho scaricato
<jester-> Pedru: se vai per i cazzi tuoi è inutile continuare
<krabador> +1
<jester-> krabador: sa di trollallaleru trollalallà
<krabador> giusto un pochino
<jester-> si ma poco poco
<Pedru> lo so ci vuole pazienza
<Pedru> ma non sono scemo scemo
<jester-> Pedru: non ci vole tanto fare quello che ti si scrive usando il copia incolla da qui al terminale
<Federico29> Buonasera a tutti, ho un problema legato al grub quando avvio il pc. Il tutto è dovuto al fatto che ho eliminato la partizione in cui era presente ubuntu mantenendo la partizione in cui è tuttora presente windows. Non appena ho riavviato il pc si è avviato il grub rescue. Ho provato a seguire qualche guida internet ma non hanno funzionato. Qualcuno
<Federico29>  potrebbe aiutarmi per favore? :)
<krabador> Federico29, ripristina mbr win
<Pedru> lightdm è già alla versione più recente
<Acn0w_> jester- col --purge non ha rimosso dei file in /etc/lightdm/, li rimuovo manualmente prima di installare lightdm?
<krabador> Federico29, consultanto risorse win
<jester-> Acn0w no
<krabador> Federico29, in quanto la procedura piu' efficace si fa con supporto installazione win
<krabador> Federico29, della versione che usi
<jester-> krabador: se ha mar può usare una live
<jester-> !mbr
<ubot-it> Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<krabador> jester-, puo' non funzionare
<Federico29> krabador, grazie, vedo di spulciare la guida
<jester-> occhio a non mettere sda1 sda2 etc ma solo sda o il pc rimarrà inavviabile
<jester-> vitam aeternam
<Acn0w_> jester- niente ancora maledizione
<Federico29> krabador, il pc che uso non ha un lettore cd, va bene anche un boot con usb giusto?
<krabador> Federico29, si
<jester-> Acn0w non mi viene intente altro
<krabador> Federico29, purchè usb funzionante
<jester-> Federico29: o usi la forza o la usb
<Federico29> krabador, chiaro, ancora grazie
<Pedru> dpkg: errore nell'elaborare il pacchetto lightdm (--purge):
<Pedru>  problemi con le dipendenze - rimozione non possibile
<Pedru> dpkg: attenzione: viene ignorata la richiesta di rimuovere gdm poiché non è installato
<jester-> Pedru: che cazzo centra lightdm
<jester-> Pedru: da capo
<Pedru> ok
<krabador> jester-, sta andando a caso
<Federico29> krabador, un'altra domanda (forse sciocca): ho una usb sulla quale ho l'ultima versione debian, posso usare quella o è necessario mettere ubuntu nella usb?
<krabador> jester-, lascia perdere
<jester-> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> Federico29, la guida fa capo ad ubuntu
<Pedru> scusate ricapitoliamo
<jester-> Pedru: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Pedru> azzero tutto
<Federico29> krabador, ricevuto!
<krabador> per debian, consulta la loro doc
<Pedru> ho scaricato ubuntu 15.10
<Acn0w_> jester- grazie mille lo stesso
<krabador> Pedru, ricapitoliamo, apri il terminale
<krabador> manda 2 comandi
<Pedru> sono entrato su brasero
<krabador> è la terza volta che ti si dice
<jester-> Acn0w fai una ricerca su askubntu
<krabador> se non mandi quei comandi
<Pedru> non mi fa caricare l'immagine nella mia usb
<krabador> Pedru, accomodati fuori, ok?
<jester-> Pedru: sto preparando il ban
<Pedru> ok
<Pedru> scusate
<jester-> e se ti hanno io sicuro non entri più
<jester-> banno
<Pedru> nooooooooo
<Acn0w_> jester- avevo già provato un po' di soluzioni su ask ma niente, vedo se trovo altro:)
<Pedru> non sto scherzando sono serio
<jester-> Acn0w giusto per prova crea un user nuovo
<Pedru> ok
<jester-> Pedru: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Pedru> ok è pronto a ricevere altre istruzioni
<jester-> Pedru: sudo apt-get install pastebinit fatto?
<Pedru> si
<Pedru> e anche la password ha accettato
<jester-> Pedru: ls ~/Scaricati | pastebinit
<jester-> Pedru: incolla qui l'url
<Pedru> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14259124/
<Acn0w-> jester-: http://paste.debian.net/356868/     <- può dare qualche spunto?
<Carlin0> Acn0w-, cat: command not found  →  hai sminchiato tutto direi
<Carlin0> !ripristino | Acn0w-
<ubot-it> Acn0w-: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Acn0w-> Carlin0 jester- sto dando un do-release-upgrade, vediamo che succede
<jester-> Acn0w-: cosi avanzi di versione
<jester-> metodo ripristino è meglio
<Carlin0> Acn0w-, cosa pensi di ottenere partendo da un OS a escort ?
<Acn0w-> porca merda..
<Acn0w-> Carlin0: jester- le sto provando tutte...
<jester-> !ripristino | Acn0w- e intanto che ci sei usa 15.10
<ubot-it> Acn0w- e intanto che ci sei usa 15.10: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<jester-> Acn0w-: o non ne esci
<Acn0w-> Provo con il ripristino adesso, visto che anche l'upgrade non funziona -.-
<Carlin0> si ma ripristina ... hai li un os in cui mancano file di conf e non ti riconosce comandi basilari come cat o ls
<Carlin0> ma che vuoi avanzare ...
<jester-> è veramente a mignotte
<Acn0w-> evidentemente non ho recuperato tutto da quella volta jester- XD
<jester-> Acn0w-: qualcosa hai combanato
<jester-> da solo l'os non si sminchia
<jester-> o hai il disco pure a mignotte
<pingu81> io uso ubuntu 15.10 volevosapere se collego un andorid 5.1 posso fare i spostamenti delle cartelle del hdd esterno ???
<jester-> pingu81: collegalo inmodalità usb dati (storage) e prova
<pingu81> ma non devo fare altro per spostare i dati
<jester-> pingu81: se non provi non puoi sapere
<pingu81> ma sicuro che non si blocca
<jester-> pingu81: e che ne sacciamo se non provi
<jester-> pingu81: comunque linux non è adatto per pacioccare cellofoni
<jester-> pingu81: potresti usare anche il bluetooth se il pc ne è dotato
<pingu81> a si
<davide> è presente un tecnico?
<krabador> è una community di volontari.
<krabador> !chiedi | davide
<ubot-it> davide: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<krabador> Federico29, ho privati disabilitati
<krabador> scrivi pure in canale
<davide> lubuntu con wacom intuos (tavoletta grafica) con touch funziona, se avvicino la penna sulla tavoletta si blocca il computer. Le periferiche USB e di input (tastiera e  touchpad sul portatile) non funzionano.  Sono costretto a forzare lo spegnimento.
<krabador> davide, 1)quale ubuntu 2) sudo apt-get install pastebinit 3) lsusb ! pastebinit  , a tavoletta attaccata 4) dpkg -l | grep linux-image | pastebinit
<krabador> davide, errore di battitura , lsusb | pastebinit
<davide> Grazie, ora eseguo. Intanto ti copio un link dove presentano lo stesso problema e propongono una soluzione che non capito
<davide> lubundu 14.04
<davide> quando eseguo gli ultimi due comandi mi propone due URL
<davide> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14259984/
<jester-> davide: ellapeppa la penna ha la corrente?
 * GrandePuffo saluta ~\ò
<davide> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14260023/
<davide> la penna funziona ad induzione
<davide> non ha una batteria interna
<jester-> davide: lo strano è che usi il dito coma mangiare la nutella funza e con la penna sua va fuori di melone
<davide> Prima di re-installare il SO funzionava tutto, anche con la penna. Ho re-installato gli stessi driver. L'unico dubbio è relativo la versione del SO , forse non aveva la 14.04 LTS
<davide> ma credo di si...
<jester-> ma neanche tanto strano visto che la penna fa punti piu precisi
<davide> ancora più strano è che le periferiche di input vadano in protezione
<jester-> davide: di norma per hw recente è meglio sempre l'ultima versione nella quale i driver nel kernel sono piu aggiornati, prova con live 15.10
<davide> la non è LTS
<davide> cmq con la 14.04 o precedente funzionava
<jester-> e che ti frega della lts
<davide> tutti i linuxiani consigliano LTS
<davide> ora sto scaricando la 15.10...
<jester-> questione di opinioni e necessità
<davide> se la provo in live, posso installare i driver per la wacom?
<jester-> a sto modo tutto è opinabile
<davide> la 15.10 è una versione di prova...magari funziona la wacom e non funziona chissà cos'altro....farò il tester ho capito...
<davide> grazie per il supporto, scriverò in chat cosa succederà con la 15.10.
<jester-> davide: la 15.10 è rilasciata stabile e vosto che sono passati 2 mesi stabile lo è davvero
<jester-> e visto*
<davide> ho un dubbio in merito alla versione 32-bit e 64-bit
<davide> se carico da usb la versione 14.04 a 64-bit il sistema mi chiede di rimuovere il supporto e premere un tasto per procedere
<davide> eseguendo il comando da terminale però, ho la conferma che il mio notebook supporta  SO a  64 bit
<davide> infatti, tra il precedente ed il nuovo SO potrebbe esserci solo questa differenza, sempre 14.04.
<krabador> "<davide> tutti i linuxiani consigliano LTS" ---> se tutti i linuxiani ti dicono di mangiarti il vetro, lo fai?
<krabador> in linux , il kernel supporta l'hardware, piu' è aggiornato, piu' ti avvicini alla possibilità che l'harware a tua disposizione sia supportato meglio, sempre se supportato
<krabador> cat /proc/cpuinfo | pastebinit
<krabador> se cpu 64bit, puoi mettere os 64 bit .
<davide> Architecture:          i686
<davide> CPU op-mode(s):        32-bit, 64-bit
<jester-> davide: che mizzica di cpu è
<davide> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14260211/
<krabador> davide, manda proprio il link
<krabador> ecco
<jester-> se la live a 64 si rifiuta è a 64 un par de bale
<krabador> 64bit, stai a posto.
<jester-> vecchiotto core 2 e va a 64
<krabador> core 2 duo T8100 , fascia medio alta dell'epoca
<jester-> almeno dovrebbe
<krabador> jester-, si
<jester-> oggià
<davide> quindi confermi che va a 64, però non capisco perché non riesco a installare SO lubuntu a 64 bit da USB?
<akis24> davide:  che risponde a questo →  getconf LONG_BIT
<jester-> era nu babbà
<davide> risponde 32
<davide> cosa significa?!?!?
<jester-> che è os a 32
<jester-> bit
<davide> però prima non ricordo se era a 32 bit o a 64
<jester-> davide: i driver del cazzillo sono a 32 o 64
<krabador> davide, semplicemente, senza girarci intorno, se vuoi os a 64, scarica iso a 64
<davide> potrei installare SO 15.xx a 64 bit però dovrei risolvere il problema dell'avvio da USB
<krabador> fai la pendrive
<krabador> eccetera eccetera
<davide> si lo so
<krabador> davide, come la fai la usb ?
<jester-> krabador: vai di dd
<davide> con il software "ISO to USB"
<krabador> esatto
<krabador> davide, male
<krabador> !usbwin | davide
<ubot-it> davide: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> e da ubuntu , comando dd da terminale, visto che usbcreator ha un problema non risolto
<krabador> che non fa correttamente le pendrive oltre la 14.10
<davide> ok grazie, sto studiando...!
<krabador> davide, taglia corto, sudo dd if=/percorso/del/file.iso of=/dev/sdx
<krabador> ;)
<krabador> con x che deve essere la lettera e solo essa, dell'unità usb, che deve essere attaccata, e SMONTATA
<krabador> prima di mandare il comando
<davide> sdb1
<davide> la pendrive
<davide> quindi non scarico nessun software e vado con dd?
<f843d0> davide: sdb
<f843d0> davide: 17:33:54< krabador> con x che deve essere la lettera e solo essa, dell'unità usb, che deve essere attaccata, e SMONTATA
<krabador> f843d0, lascia l'utente capire da solo ...
<krabador> :D
<davide> ho digitato lsblk e mi da sdb1
<jester-> bisogna tenere allenato o cervello
<krabador> davide, ok, sei bravo a digitare
<krabador> ma a leggere quello che ti si scrive?
<davide> :-D
<f843d0> davide: ho digitato echo "sdb1", anche a me da` sdb1
<krabador> eeh
<davide> scusa
<krabador> scusati con te stesso ;)
<f843d0> davide: forse ti conviene digitare anche mount e controllare che non sia montata
<krabador> davide, ovviamente, assicurati che la iso scaricata sia integra
<krabador> !md5 | davide
<ubot-it> davide: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/MD5SUMS
<f843d0> Che con quelle diavolerie di usbmount et similia non si sa mai
<davide> sto cercando di capire a cosa fa riferimento sdx  dove x è un numero...
<krabador> davide, hai altri hobbies?
<davide> voglio capire anche
<krabador> si, ma hai altri hobbies?
<f843d0> davide: ottimo, sono i /dev
<f843d0> davide: poi magari ti fai anche un giro per il listato di udev, passando per il kernel, e vedrai che spasso
<Acn0w-> jester- Carlin0 grazie <3 domani vi faccio sapere se ho fatto altri danni oppure no ;P
<Carlin0> Acn0w-, provaci .. al peggio non c'è limite
<davide> rientro dopo!
<Guest75776> Ciao stasera dopo accensione del portatile ubuntu mi è apparsa la scritta initramfs con l'impossibilità di avviare qualcuno mi può dare un consiglio grazie
<krabador> Guest75776, hai grub in avvio?
<davide> ubuntu 15.10 con wacom linuos si blocca solo quando uso la penna fornita
<davide> per l'installazione dei driver ho seguito questa guida --> http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Input-wacom
<krabador> e adesso funziona?
<davide> in origine si verificava con la versione di lubuntu 14.04 LTS, quindi mi è stato suggerito di installare l'ultima 15.10, ed ho utilizzato ubuntu anziché la versione LKDE
<davide> no !
<davide> krabador: anche con la 15.10 si blocca
<krabador> davide, so leggere
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> lsusb | pastebinit
<davide> sorvolo
<davide> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14262200/
<davide> ora però sto utilizzando lubuntu 14.04
<davide> ubuntu 15.01 l'ho utilizzata il Live
<krabador> o madonna..
<davide> *in
<davide> cosa ?!?
<krabador> installazioni di moduli del kernel, si provano in sistema INSTALLATO
<krabador> sempre ammettendo e concedendo che sia il modulo giusto
<davide> mi era sembrato di capire che potevo fare tutto Live
<krabador> cerca di supporre il meno possibile , di un sistema che non conosci
<davide> in chat mi è stato detto che potevo fare con la Live
<krabador> la live serve per vedere quello che puo' funzionare out of the box, con il kernel incluso
<davide> ok
<davide> grazie
<krabador> davide, "<davide> se la provo in live, posso installare i driver per la wacom?" non ti è stato detto di si
<davide> prima di quel messaggio è stata menzionata la live, quindi la domanda era per chiedere conferma perché avevo provato nei giorni scorsi senza riuscirci e mi sembrava strano.  Prima però ero riuscito ad installare i driver su ubuntu 15.10 ma funziona solo con il touch
<krabador> se hardware ha bisogno di operazioni ulteriori, non è in live che si puo' testare al meglio
<davide> in ogni caso non è un problema
<krabador> serve il riavvio
<krabador> davide, c'è il log, è tutto nero su bianco, taglia corto.
<davide> installlo e poi aggiornerò qui in chat
<davide> allora leggi anche i messaggi precedenti
<davide> ;-)
<krabador> accomodati tu, piuttosto
<krabador> visto che fai affermazioni arbitrarie.
<davide> dimmi
<davide> non so come guardare il log della chat, avevo chiuso tutto
<krabador> facendola breve, fa domande precise,facendo affidamento a risposte precise
<krabador> !log | davide
<ubot-it> davide: Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<davide> ok grazie
<davide> sono scarso anche a cercare il log
<davide> installo ubuntu, e grazie per il suggerimento.
<krabador> una motivazione in piu' per supporre il meno possibile
<krabador> ;-)
<krabador> (citazione)
<Guest75776> Scrive Busybox v1.21.1 built-in shell (ash)
<Guest75776> Prima però mi da Gnu Grub
<davide> ubuntu 15.1 installata (no Live) con wacom non funziona.
<davide> ubuntu 15.1 installata (no Live) con wacom non funziona.
<davide> se uso la penna si blocca tutto
<Clubuntu> ciao a tutti. scusate qual'è il canale per ubuntu phone
<davide> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<davide> Clubuntu: touch --> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Clubuntu> grazie mille
<davide> figurati
<davide> con ubuntu 15.10 si blocca il computer se uso la penna. Inoltre, in seguito ad un riavvio, la tavoletta grafica non funziona neanche con il touch.
<davide> Con lubuntu 14.04 non era così, anche se forzavo il riavvio, la tavoletta grafica funzionava sempre con il touch.
<davide> come posso procedere?
<davide> krabador: ho visto i log ;-) --> jester 16:13 ---> per "live" intendeva avvio da usb senza installazione. In ogni caso la 15.10 installata non va lo stesso. Grazie per la disponibilità!
<davide> c'è un tecnico che può seguirmi con un problema di configurazione di una tavoletta grafica wacom intuos?
#ubuntu-it 2015-12-30
<pingu81> salve come si configura wine
<f843d0> pingu81: winecfg
<pingu81> mi servirebbe itunes
<f843d0> pingu81: puoi trovare informazioni sull'applicazione desiderata cercando su Google winehq [application_name]
<f843d0> pingu81: troverai esiti e versioni di wine impiegate per una particolare versione del software target
<Guest14204> C'è qualcuno????
<Guest14204> ho un problema che non riesco a risolvere in nesssuna maniera
<marfin> buongiorno
<marfin> ho un problema con l'esecuzione di un programma microsoft su xubuntu
<Carlin0> i programmi M$ girano su win
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<marfin> certo, di questo ne sono consapevole, ma ho un programma fatto da un programmatore che funziona soltanto su Win e io ho abbandonato il mondo M$
<marfin> ho provato WINE ma non funziona...
<Carlin0> marfin, non tutto gira su wine
<Carlin0> l'alternativa è virtualizzare win
<marfin> come potrei virtualizzare win?
<Carlin0> hai un disco win originale per installare ?
<marfin> si
<Carlin0> installi virtualbox e gli installi dentro win
<Carlin0> !virtualbox
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<Carlin0> leggi la guida ...
<marfin> grazie mille
<giuseppe222> buongiorno,mi dite un programma con cui posso utilizzare il joystick della ps3 sul ubuntu?
<giuseppe222> ho visto che si può usare anche senza scaricare programmi
<akis24> giuseppe222: bene non ti resta che usarlo allora
<giuseppe222> si ma ho visto che si devono mettere dei comandi sul terminale
<giuseppe222> e non trovo questi comandi
<akis24> giuseppe222: prova a dare un occhiata qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4527097
<giuseppe222> ed è qui che ho visto
<sargebox72> salve a tutti io ho la ubuntu 15.10 su un vecchio pc e non riesco a perfezionare la configurazione di samba
<jester-> sargebox72: vecio pc servirebbe lubuntu comunque installa system-config-samba e usalo per configurare sperando che ti sei fatto un backup di smb.conf
<sargebox72> io l'ho installato system-config-samba ma io non riesco a condividere gli hd di linux con gli altri miei pc mentre linux accede correttamente alla rete
<jester-> sargebox72: permette un po tutto il config
<jester-> sargebox72: se hai macchine con winz a winz devi settare una pass o non funza
<mikehemp> ciao a tutti
<mikehemp> avrei bisogno di un aiuto x quanto riguarda la lingua di inserimento da tastiera su lubuntu
<krabador> mikehemp, hai installato lubuntu connesso ad internet, con aggiornamenti e software di terze parti selezionati ?
<mikehemp> ciao, stavo provando la configurazione da terminale che ho trovato cercando in rete... comunque si
<mikehemp> ero connesso e avevo spuntato
<mikehemp> ho utilizzato questo cmd
<mikehemp> sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<mikehemp> e mi si sono aperte le impostazioni della tastiera
<mikehemp> ora davo il cmd ibus-setup
<mikehemp> faccio bene
<krabador> mikehemp, segnala solo se hai problemi.
<mikehemp> ok riavvio e nel caso ricontatto, grazie in ogni caso!
<Maur0> salve a tutti. ho un problema con xubuntu in live
<Deploy> Ciao a tutti, chi mi può aiutare con openstack?
<mikehemp> ciao a tutti, non sono riuscito a risolvere il problema della tatiera....
<mikehemp> qualcuno che saprebbe aiutarmi a sistemare la lingua d-inserimento ci sarebbe?
<jester1-> mikehemp: unity?
<mikehemp> scusa non sono proprio esperto... cosa intendi?
<jester1-> mikehemp: l'ambiente grafico, hai la barra a sinistra?
<mikehemp> nono, sono su lubuntu
<jester1-> mikehemp: non uso lubuntu ma in impostazioni di sistema c'è di sicuro la conf tastiera
<mikehemp> si, ma non mi da la possibilita di scelta della lingua di inserimento
<jester1-> mikehemp: tastiera mica ha linga ho il layout
<mikehemp> ho provato ad accedere tramite terminale alle impostazioni di inserimento, lasciando come lingua solo italiano non cambia nulla, gli accenti nn ci sono
<jester1-> mikehemp: il sistema è in italiano?
<mikehemp> sisi
<mikehemp> la tastiera e americana
<jester1-> mikehemp: guarda bene nelle impostazioni
<jester1-> che sicuro si puo cambiare
<jester1-> inserimento testo o giu di li
<mikehemp> con ubuntu ero riuscito senza problemi e andava bene...
<mikehemp> ok, ne approfitto per un ulteriore probleema
<mikehemp> ogni tanto lo schermo craha, e mi chiude la sessione,,, lo faceva parecchio con ubuntu, ora con Lubuntu meno...
<mikehemp> utilizzo uno schermo HD tv 32 pollici come schermo del pc, esiste un modo per settare e forzare manualmente la risoluzione?
<mikehemp> FullHD
<jester1-> mikehemp: sa di pc vecchiotto e scarso
<mikehemp> si esatto
<mikehemp> mi avevano consigliato lubuntu appunto perche era piu leggero...
<jester1-> eh i miracoli li fanno i santi e le sbarbate sui 200 mesi
<mikehemp> ed effettivamente ora gira... ci vedo anche i film in streaming... quindi meglio di xp sicuro!!!!
<jester1-> avra una scheda video altrettanto scarsa suppongo
<jester1-> magari sis
<mikehemp> haha si decisamente... quella integrata...
<jester1-> la sis oltre che scarsa ha driver minimali
<mikehemp> sono in attesa di comprarne una nuova... ma non voglio spendere dei soldi per nulla... se poi il SO non gira bene
<mikehemp> sis cosa vuol dire? perdonami..
<jester1-> la vedo dura trovare un pci o vga  di questi tempi
<mikehemp> non le fanno piu le pci?
<jester1-> mikehemp: sis è il tipo di scheda grafica come ati o nvidia
<jester1-> mikehemp: non fanno piu manco le vga
<jester1-> trovi fondi di magazzino
<Carlin0> mikehemp, per la tastiera sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<Carlin0> e dopo sudo service keyboard-setup restart
<mikehemp> mi pare fosse nvidia....
<mikehemp> il primo lo avevo gia fatto di comando, ora riprovo, il secondo invece no! vi dico!
<Carlin0> dopo configurata devi riavviare il servizio
<mikehemp> ma se imposto "tstiera generica pc" fa lo stesso?
<mikehemp> perche la mia nell elenco non c'e
<Carlin0> si .. ma metti italiana
<mikehemp> certo!
<mikehemp> roYour console font configuration will be updated the next time your system
<mikehemp> boots. If you want to update it now, run 'setupcon' from a virtual console.
<mikehemp> update-rc.d: warning: start and stop actions are no longer supported; falling back to defaults
<mikehemp> update-initramfs: deferring update (trigger activated)
<mikehemp> Elaborazione dei trigger per initramfs-tools (0.120ubuntu6)...
<mikehemp> rieccomi... che stress
<Carlin0> mikehemp, dice che devi riavviare
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mikehemp> scussa Carl qualàera il secondo cmd?
<Carlin0> [14:31:14] <Carlin0> e dopo sudo service keyboard-setup restart
<mikehemp> ora i tasti sn ok!
<Carlin0> non incollare lunghi output o il bot ti caccia
<Carlin0> bene ...
<mikehemp> Failed to restart keyboard-setup.service: Unit keyboard-setup.service failed to load: No such file or directory.
<Carlin0> devi riavviare
<jester1-> tipo winz
<jester1-> mette a posto tutte le ossa
<mikehemp> ok allora ritorno tra poco!
<Carlin0> console font configuration will be updated the next time your system  boots.
<mikehemp> riecchime... no... nulla da fare
<Carlin0> la tastiera ?
<mikehemp> la tatiera ha ettato nuovamente i parametri originari, niente piu accenti
<Carlin0> mikehemp, hai lubuntu ?
<mikehemp> si!
<mikehemp> come mi avevi consigliato l ho installato e gira un po meglio
<mikehemp> anzi decisamente meglio...
<Carlin0> sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<Carlin0> dimmi cosa ti chiede passo passo
<mikehemp> tipo tastiera di questa macchina
<Carlin0> 105 tasti ... c'è?
<mikehemp> si
<Carlin0> scegli quello
<Carlin0> poi ?
<mikehemp> lingua della tastiera
<Carlin0> ovviamente italiano , c'è un ascelta sola o + scelte ?
<mikehemp> ho un sacco di lingue tra cui italiano
<mikehemp> confermo IT?!
<Carlin0> di italiano 1 solo ?
<mikehemp> si ora siiii
<Carlin0> ok
<mikehemp> al passo successivo saranno di piu
<mikehemp> scusa le iiiii
<mikehemp> ora ci sono diversi italiano
<Carlin0> quali ?
<mikehemp> grocgiana, mach, tsti muti
<mikehemp> tastiera usa cn lettere italiane
<mikehemp> ibm42
<mikehemp> minikeys
<mikehemp> georgiana
<mikehemp> e solo italiano
<Carlin0> solo italiano
<mikehemp> mi chiede che tast x alt dx
<Carlin0> disposizione predefinita
<mikehemp> tasto componi
<Carlin0> ci sono voci tipo predefinito ?
<mikehemp> no
<mikehemp> solo nessun tasto componi
<mikehemp> oppure
<mikehemp> alt dx
<mikehemp> windows sx
<mikehemp> Bloc maiusc
<Carlin0> mnessun tasto componi
<mikehemp> per incollare qualcosa di lungo?
<Carlin0> ma è finito ?
<mikehemp> no
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mikehemp> La combinazione di tasti Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<mikehemp> non ha alcun effetto   │
<mikehemp>      │ predefinito.
<mikehemp> È possibile utilizzarla per terminare il server X.
<Carlin0> nessun effetto
<mikehemp> Usare Ctrl+Alt+Backspace per terminare il server X?
<mikehemp> fatto... dovrei incollarti un bel po di roba, devo capire come si usa paste
<mikehemp> devo loggare per forza_
<Carlin0> mikehemp, fammi solo capire una cosa
<mikehemp> dimmi
<Carlin0> quando scegli la lingua c'è possibilità di assegnarne + di una?
<mikehemp> no!
<Carlin0> bene
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mikehemp> èèèè
<mikehemp> adesso funziona
<mikehemp> ma se riavvio riparto da capo
<Carlin0> mikehemp, se dai ibus-setup si apre qualcosa ?
<mikehemp> il demone nn è in funzione
<mikehemp> attivarlo?
<Carlin0> no ... non conosco bene lascia perdere
<mikehemp> ok
<mikehemp> in ogni caso per ora mi faccio andar bene questo sistema... quando dovro pubblicare articoli andro a configurarmi il tutto manualmente...
<mikehemp> anche troppo grazie ^=
<mikehemp> =)
<mikehemp> per quanto invece riguarda la risoluzione non si puo far nulla?
<Carlin0> hai una scheda video troppo scarsa , la SiS è già tanto che vada fidati
<mikehemp> ok! allora mi accontendo
<mikehemp> grazie mille, sei stato gentilissimo
<mikehemp> @carl Ibus funziona correttamente, è bastato andare in supporto lingue e selezionare la sorgente imput come "ibus" e al riavvio funziona ancora tutto
<Musashi73> salve a tutti, chiedo il vostro aiuto per configurare lo scanner al mio pc con ubuntu 15.10. La mia è una Canon PIXMA MP600R e funziona con i drivers della MP830 ma dalle configurazioni di Simple Scan vede sola la MP600R
<behindhumancreat> ciao ragazzi, ho lubuntu 14 da un anno e mezzo, ho visto ora che è uscito il 15. vale la pena upgradare?
<Musashi73> è possibile modificare il file .cfg dello scanner mettendo l'indirizzo della stampante?
<akis24> behindhumancreat:  passeresti da una versione LTS a una versione con supporto di 9 mesi circa  e di solito gli avanzamenti avvengono da LTS a LTS
<Musashi73> http://postimg.org/image/l1w0ohnpx/
<krabador> behindhumancreat, 15.10 ha kernel nuovo e pacchetti nuovi, supportata 9 mesi, per poi passare a versione successiva, che per coincidenza sarebbe 16.04, la prossima lts
<Musashi73> Se non sbaglio con le versioni precedenti funzionava con Xsane
<krabador> behindhumancreat, 14.04 è supportata 5 anni, ma il parco pacchetti rimane ancorato ad aprile 2014, mantenuti solo in sicurezza, tranne poche cose come firefox
<behindhumancreat> quindi per un comune mortale, la risposta è no? LTS per cosa sta? Live...?
<krabador> long term support
<krabador> behindhumancreat, puoi vedere tuttu sul sito
<behindhumancreat> quindi non vale la pena installarla? io uso solo cose base, non sono un professionista
<krabador> vale la pena se ti servono nuove versioni software
<krabador> un kernel aggiornato per un miglior supporto hardware
<krabador> ma semplicemtne dopo 9 mesi devi passare alla versione successiva
<krabador> e puoi fare l'aggiornamento, o reinstallare
<krabador> la LTS è mantenuta 5 anni , e tutti i pacchetti ed i software, tranne pochi, vengono lasciati alla stessa versione ed aggiornati solo in sicurezza e bug
<behindhumancreat> come faccio a sapere se il mio pc windows 8 è un 32bit o 64?
<krabador> se non ha 10 anni , la cpu è 64
<behindhumancreat> ok thx
<krabador> stai usando linux adesso?
<behindhumancreat> yes
<krabador> apri il terminale allora
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> cat /proc/cpuinfo | pastebinit
<behindhumancreat> address sizes sono i bit della cpu?
<krabador> hai mandato il secondo comando?
<behindhumancreat> not
<krabador> e allora che stai a fare?
<behindhumancreat> volevo fare da me :)
<krabador> facendo perdere tempo a me?
<krabador> incolla qui il link
<Mr_Pan> simpatico...
<krabador> nuove mentalità...
<Musashi73> qualcuno disponibile?
<Musashi73> tutti impegnati :-(
<Carlin0> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<velyx> scusare
<velyx> scusate
<velyx> ho bisogno di assistenza
<LiNuXxxx> sera ragazzi posso?
<akis24> LiNuXxxx:  dai spiega
<LiNuXxxx> ok
<LiNuXxxx> allora ho installato x2go sul mio server ubuntu , e sto cercando di installare virtualbox dal desktop, quando cerco di installarlo da ubuntu center mi da questo errore Software can't be installed or removed because the authentication service is not available. (org.freedesktop.PolicyKit.Error.Failed: ('system-bus-name', {'name':  ':1.335'}): org.deb
<LiNuXxxx> ian.apt.install-or-remove-packages
<frenk> ciao a tutti...ho ubuntu 15.04 e virtualbox con win7!dopo aver avviato la macchina virtuale,collego la pen drive o il cell e sichiude
<akis24> LiNuXxxx:  che versione di ubuntu server ?
<LiNuXxxx> 12.04
<akis24> LiNuXxxx:  hai provato a usare synaptic ?
<LiNuXxxx> no.. perchè l'unico che posso e ubuntu software center
<akis24> LiNuXxxx: non hai synaptic ?
<LiNuXxxx> su x2go non c'è
<akis24> LiNuXxxx: dai  da terminale   sudo apt-get install synaptic
<akis24> LiNuXxxx:  e una volta installato prova a usare synaptic e vedi se riesci a installare virtualbox da li
<LiNuXxxx> la cosa strana  è che se uso terminale da x2go dando il sudo mi kiede la password faccio paste e mi dice Sorry, try again. .. ma in realta' la password è corretta.. posso farlo da putty?
<akis24> LiNuXxxx: ti basta usare il terminale  ..
<LiNuXxxx> sono da terminale del desktop mi kiede la passw la inserisco e dice errata
<LiNuXxxx> se lo faccio da putty.. poi lo vedo nel desktop? giusto?
<akis24> LiNuXxxx:  sei da remoto  ? o sul sistema ?
<LiNuXxxx> da remoto
<akis24> LiNuXxxx: boh non saprei da remoto credo tu non abbia configurato x2go correttamente
<akis24> LiNuXxxx:  e spero tu non abbia usato ppa per installare roba su un server
<LiNuXxxx> non so dirti sinceramente
<akis24> LiNuXxxx:  quando sarai sul sistema lo sapremo ..
<akis24> LiNuXxxx: scaricati la guida ufficiale per ubuntu server 12.04  http://help.ubuntu-it.org/  magari ti è utile
<Yeshua> ciao a tutti...
<mrguser> ubot-it: mp3
<ubot-it> ﻿per informazioni sui formati multimediali proprietari http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/FormatiProprietari - Vedi anche !FormatiLiberi
<Yeshua> vorrei sapare qualle versione del ubuntu è meglio per instalare per un principiante... che vorrei entrare nel mondo del ubuntu
<Mc67> Buonasera
<Mc67> ho scoperto di avere un notebook con un proc a 64 bit
<Mc67> ma ho installato Ubuntu a 32 bit :(
<Mc67> ora ho scaricato la verisone di Ubuntu 14.04.3 lts a 64 bit
<Mc67> ma fa molta differenza tra i due sistemi? Cioè tra il 32 bit ed il 64 bit
<Guest61804> Buona sera
<Guest61804> vorrei provare la versione live di ubuntu. Sto scaricando in questo momento l'iso
<Guest61804> ho installato il programmino per masterizzare su pen drive
<Guest61804> unetbootin
<Guest61804> dovrei seguire dei passi in particolare?raccomandazioni?
<Guest61804> "bot"
<saretta> ciao a tutti
<krabador> !ciao | saretta
<ubot-it> saretta: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<saretta> sapete mica come togliere ubuntu 10.15 dal pc per mettere ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS?
<jester-> !ripristino | saretta
<ubot-it> saretta: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<krabador> saretta, puoi far partire un dvd/pendrive con ubuntu 14.04.3 , far partire l'installazione, ed installare sopra
<krabador> l'attuale installazione
<krabador> nothing more
<jester-> saretta: non ti piace la 15.10?
<saretta> dicono che la versione 14.04.3 è migliore rispetto 10.15
<krabador> saretta, sei sicuro/a di star parlando di 10.15 ?
<jester-> saretta: balle, sarebbe come dire che mia nonna è meglio di mia nipote
<saretta> si cmq è la prima volta che uso questo sistema operativo, mi potete dare un consiglio
<krabador> saretta, puoi rispondere alla mia domanda?
<jester-> saretta: 15.10 si intende, cioè l'ultimo rilascio con un kernel piu attezzato
<saretta> si 10.15
<krabador> saretta, e ti chiedo di nuovo
<krabador> sei sicuro/a ?
<saretta> sii
<krabador> bene, puoi andare un attimo sul sito ufficiale
<saretta> quando scarico un programma da google non si può aprire ( rar.) esempio
<krabador> e controllare ?
<saretta> si può almeno reinstallare il sistema operativo?
<akis24> si puo'.. si puo'
<saretta> ho inserito la chiavetta con ubuntu
<krabador> saretta, senti, un consiglio che ti do, se vuoi improvvisarti sistemista
<krabador> è almeno essere sicuro di cosa stai installando
<krabador> e non sembra che tu lo sia
<jester-> saretta: saretta http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<jester-> sceglila voce reinstalla il sistema
<jester-> e sostituisci
<krabador> saretta, http://www.ubuntu-it.org/ , vedi se la versione che dice qui in home page, corrisponde con quella di cui stai parlando.. .
<jester-> 14.04 andava bene aggiungendo ,1 ,2 ha fatto piu male che bene
<Terribile> O istallato ubuntu ma si blocca alla accesso al descopt esce la schermata del goob oppure continua a spegnersi e accendersi senza andare avanti
<Terribile> Avvolte esce anche schermo con il boot
<akis24> Terribile: magari dai la password alla schermata di login
<Terribile> Non arrivo alla accesso della pass
<akis24> Terribile:  provato da live prima di installare se arrivava alla fine ?
<Terribile> No cosa è
<akis24> Terribile:  live = disco di avvio ubuntu
<krabador> Terribile, puoi per favore elencare cpu , quantitativo di ram, e scheda video , di questo pc ?
<krabador> cpu, e scheda video, modelli precisi
<krabador> poi la versione di ubuntu di cui stiamo parlando
<Terribile> Il pc supporta il software aveva già istallato la vecchia versione 14 ma appena o eseguito l avanzamento al 15  a smesso di funzionare
<krabador> Terribile, non hai risposto
<krabador> per ricevere assistenza devono essere fornite informazioni, se non hai voglia, torna pure in seguito
<Jkf1> krab l'altra sera su 5 pc ho avuto problemi su due
<Jkf1> per l'installazione di ubuntu
<Terribile> Ok dimmi dove trovo questi dati se il pc non parte
<Terribile> allaccesso sul bios
<Jkf1> su uno in questione installazione perfetta di lubuntu 15.10
<Jkf1> ma non gli parte il wifi
<Jkf1> ho provato la configurazione manuale
<Jkf1> nulla
<krabador> Terribile, se il pc è il tuo, sono cose che dovresti sapere di base, se non le sai, fai partire il supporto di installazione, in sessione prova, attacchi un cavo lan, e torni qui
<krabador> Terribile, direttamente dalla sessione live
<Jkf1> solo con cavo ethernet
<krabador> Jkf1, allora sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> Jkf1, sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<krabador> dalla macchina incriminata
<Jkf1> ok pastebin devo ritornarci settimana prox
<krabador> #sorry
<Jkf1> poi l'altra
<Jkf1> vecchio pc con versione old di kubuntu
<Jkf1> la versione live di kubuntu mi parte
<Jkf1> non mi trova i 4gb liberi
<Jkf1> ho visto le partizioni
<Jkf1> ne ha due primarie
<krabador> la versione live di kubuntu quale?
<Jkf1> una cancellata ma non è abbastanza
<Jkf1> arriva a 2.9
<Jkf1> vrs natty
<Jkf1> tipo di 4/5 anni fa
<Jkf1> nn me la ricordo non me la sono scritta
<Jkf1> aveva win 98 ai tempi
<Jkf1> hf 120 gb ma ne vedo solo 2.9gb
<Jkf1> non mi vede tutte le partizioni
<krabador> hai chiamato un prete?
<krabador> Jkf1, "vecchio pc" ---> specifica.
<krabador> cpu
<krabador> ram
<krabador> vga
<krabador> modelli precisi
<Terribile> Mi chiede un comando sull guub
<gigirock> gubbio ?
<krabador> Terribile, di che nazionalità sei ? Non fraintendere, ci sono canali ufficiali ubuntu di tutte le lingue
<akis24> grub ..
<krabador> ti si puo' segnalare il canale di madrelingua, in modo da facilitare la tua assistenza
<Terribile> Allora sto comando per il guub
<krabador> ma non rispondi alle domande per scelta?
<krabador> o è proprio qualcosa che ti hanno insegnato?
<Terribile> No perché non lo so
<Terribile> Vorrei solo che partisse
<akis24> Terribile: non sai che paese sei ?
<Jkf1> cpu amd 1600 ram 512 vga non scritta
<Jkf1> butto via l'hd?
<Terribile> È due mesi che non va
<Terribile> O provato anche a reinstallarlo ma e sempre uguale
<akis24> Jkf1: roba preistorica
<krabador> Terribile, non sai se sei italiano o meno?
<krabador> Terribile, <krabador> Terribile, di che nazionalità sei ? Non fraintendere, ci sono canali ufficiali ubuntu di tutte le lingue" delle 22:43
<Jkf1> infatti akis24 risolvo con un hd nuovo
<gigirock> Jkf1, ma metti la lts su quel coso
<krabador> Jkf1, hardware che è un miracolo che si accenda
<Terribile> Italiano
<krabador> Terribile, hai fatto partire il dvd/pendrive con cui hai installato ubuntu, in sessione di prova?
<Terribile> Si
<krabador> attacca un cavo lan, fa partire il browser, connettiti qui
<krabador> al che apri il terminale
<Terribile> Mi  esce gnu grub versione 2.02 beta 2-9ubuntu1
<krabador> digiti software-properties-gtk , metti la spunta a tutto tranne che a "source" e la togli nella voce cdrom
<krabador> chiudi
<krabador> Terribile, fa una foto
<krabador> !image | Terribile
<ubot-it> Terribile: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> imgur è consigliato
<Peace-> uuuuu
<Peace-> lol
#ubuntu-it 2015-12-31
 * GrandePuffo goodnight and happy new hear averybody!!
<diamorf> ciao a tutti
<diamorf> gentilmente se qualcuno può aiutarmi, nel rimuovere un pacchetto, mi da errore
<Carlin0> che pacchetto diamorf
<diamorf> da gestore pacchetti brscan2
<diamorf> mi serviva per la stampante
<diamorf> ora non più
<Carlin0> diamorf, che ubuntu usi ?
<diamorf> 14.04 lts
<Carlin0> ok diamorf chiudi gestore pacchetti
<diamorf> fatto
<Carlin0> diamorf, sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> diamorf, dpkg -l | grep brscan | pastebinit
<Carlin0> diamorf, il 2° comando crea un link , incollalo qui
<diamorf> Si sono verificati degli errori nell'elaborazione:
<diamorf>  brscan2
<diamorf> Si sono verificati degli errori nell'elaborazione:
<diamorf>  brscan2
<Carlin0> metti in pastebin diamorf
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<diamorf> si scusa
<diamorf> scusa carlino0, il primo comanda da dare su terminale?
<Carlin0> diamorf, sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> diamorf, dpkg -l | grep brscan | pastebinit
<diamorf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14308597/
<diamorf> che ho fatto?
<Carlin0> dai il 2° comando
<Carlin0> cosa hai fatto lo puoi sapere solo tu
<diamorf> dpkg -l | grep brscan | pastebinit,  questo dici?
<diamorf> mi da errore
<Carlin0> allora dai dpkg -l | grep brscan
<Carlin0> e metti in paste a mano
<diamorf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14308632/
<Carlin0> diamorf, sudo dpkg -P --force-all brscan2
<Carlin0> copia incolla
<diamorf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14308645/
<Carlin0> diamorf, hai cancellato cose a mano ?
<diamorf> no
<Carlin0> eh no ...
<Carlin0> diamorf, sudo apt-get purge brscan2
<diamorf> non ho toccato niente, mi è successo ieri, volevo installare la stampante, ho visto che mi ha creato problemi e basta
<diamorf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14308674/
<Carlin0> ma come lo hai installato sto pacchetto ?
<diamorf> l'avevo letto da qualche parte per poter stampare con la brother mfc 7420
<diamorf> tra l'altro quando ho installato il pacchetto con software center mi diceva che era pericoloso
<diamorf> eh si ho sbagliato
<diamorf> mi segnala anche il crash: si è verificato un problema durante l'installazione del software.
<diamorf> pacchetto: brscan2 0.2.5-1
<diamorf> Non è possibile segnalare il problema:
<diamorf> Questo non è un pacchetto ufficiale di Ubuntu. Rimuovere tutti i pacchetti di terze parti, quindi riprovare.
<diamorf> scusate
<Carlin0> prova ancora questo poi non saprei
<Carlin0> diamorf, sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq brscan2
<diamorf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14308729/
<Carlin0> ora mi è chiaro come hai incasinato tutto
<diamorf> Carlin0, comunque vada grazie infinite
<diamorf> quindi?
<diamorf> si può fare qualcosa?
<Carlin0> usi root
<diamorf> si
<Carlin0> perchè usi root ?
<diamorf> il terminale stesso me lo chiede
<Carlin0> basta sudo..
<Carlin0> dai l'ultimo comando NON da root
<diamorf> sono uscito da root
<Carlin0> hai cancellato parti del pacchetto ed ora si è inchiodato
<Carlin0> se root è disabilitato ci sarà un perchè...
<diamorf> come avrei fatto?
<Carlin0> quello lo sai tu
<Carlin0> cmq ...
<diamorf> non sono esperto
<diamorf> cmq dimmi
<Carlin0> [11:12:33] <Carlin0> diamorf, sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq brscan2
<Carlin0> se non va questo non so che dirti
<Carlin0> la prossima volta eviti di usare root
<diamorf> quando do questo comando NON SONO ROOT, mi chede la passw, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14308769/, procedo?
<Carlin0> certo
<diamorf> il solito: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14308783/
<Carlin0> diamorf, hai ancora quel pacchetto ?
<diamorf> in che senso?
<Carlin0> quello da installare
<diamorf> si, compare ancora in gestore e software center
<diamorf> si, l'ho scaricato .deb
<Carlin0> non hai capito... quello che hai scaricato , il deb
<Carlin0> hai il deb ?
<diamorf> si
<Carlin0> in che cartella è?
<Carlin0> Scaricati ?
<diamorf> home/scaricati
<Carlin0> metti in paste ls Scaricati
<diamorf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14308863/
<diamorf> 7
<Carlin0> diamorf, sudo dpkg -i --force-all Scaricati/brscan2-0.2.5-1.amd64.deb
<diamorf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14308880/
<Carlin0> diamorf, sudo dpkg -P --force-all brscan2
<diamorf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14308906/
<Carlin0> dpkg -l | grep brscan
<diamorf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14308936/
<Carlin0> manco pu cazzo sto pacchetto non vuole uscire
<diamorf> bravo, ho rotto i c...
<Carlin0> non so + che dirti diamorf  ...
<diamorf> io posso dirti GRAZIE
<Carlin0> manco a reinstallarlo non si rimuove
<diamorf> ma tipo eliminare cartelle su cartelle?
<diamorf> che mi consigli?
<Carlin0> i file sono disseminati ...è inutile
<diamorf> posso anche reinstallare ubuntu
<diamorf> se non si può fare altro
<Carlin0> il consiglio te l'ho già dato : non usare root sopratutto perchè non sei pratico
<diamorf> si
<diamorf> certp
<diamorf> certo, volevo dire
<Carlin0> reinstallare no magari ripristina
<Carlin0> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<diamorf> come si ripristina
<Carlin0> leggi il wiki
<Carlin0> scappo ciao
<diamorf> ciao GRAZIE TANTE
<diamorf> ho imparato qualcosa
<Carlin0> lol
<Carlin0> sbajando s'impara
<diamorf> ciao a tutti BUON ANNO
<diamorf> Carlin0 ho risolto
<diamorf> a quanto pare, seguendo qui:http://informatizzati.org/linux/errore-nella-disinstallazione-di-un-pacchetto-ubuntu-debian.html
<gemelli888> chi mi aiuta
<gemelli888> non si aprono i file su skipe linux aiutooooooooo
<gemelli888> nessuno puo aitutarmi
<krabador> spiega
<gemelli888> mi inviano foto su skipe non riesco ad aprirle
<YouNeverKnow> gemelli888, va nella cartella in cui sono scaricate
<gemelli888> no
<krabador> no?
<gemelli888> no
<krabador> cosa te lo impedisce?
<gemelli888> ci klikko sopra si apre pagina di firefox ma non succede nulla
<krabador> cosa ti impedisce di andare nella cartella di scarico?
<gemelli888> ok
<gemelli888> passo a windows
<krabador> bah
<krabador> !chat | gemelli888
<ubot-it> gemelli888: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Cristian01> salve...
<lostregone> ciao ragazzi per installare ubuntu 15 su windows 8 mi basta una chiavetta usb da 1gb?
<krabador> lostregone, ce ne son 2 di ubuntu 15
<krabador> a quale ti riferisci?
<krabador> !ciao | Cristian01
<ubot-it> Cristian01: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<lostregone> all ultimo
<krabador> lostregone, ti basta guardare la dimensione della iso, per vedere se ti basta una chiavetta da 1b
<FraEndian> giorno a tutti
<lostregone> non serve spazio vuoto ulteriore?
<versilia> se edito un file col comando edit come faccio a salvarlo?
<krabador> lostregone, guarda la dimensione del file iso
<versilia> se edito un file col comando edit come faccio a salvarlo?
<krabador> versilia, nano file , modifichi, ctrl x , salvi su se stesso
<krabador> se di sistema sudo nano
<krabador> e datti una calmata
<versilia> krabador: mi sembrava una domanda semplice
<versilia> krabador: scusa ma perche nano e non edit?
<krabador> ho pm disabilitati
<krabador> !ciao | FraEndian
<ubot-it> FraEndian: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<johago> buongiorno
<krabador> !ciao | johago
<ubot-it> johago: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<johago> grazie
<johago> se fosse possibile avrei bisogno di una mano nella scelta della versione di ubuntu da installare
<FraEndian> dipende cosa devi fare
<FraEndian> la 14 è lts
<FraEndian> io consiglio quella
<krabador> johago, indica cpu , quantitativo di ram , scheda video
<krabador> modelli precisi
<johago> ho un notebook touchscreen con windows 10 e preferirei installare un altro sistema operativo perche' ho dei problemi con windows
<krabador> FraEndian, 14, da solo, non significa nulla.
<krabador> johago, indica cpu , quantitativo di ram , scheda video
<krabador> al di la di "notebook con windows 10 e touchscreen"
<FraEndian> 14.04.3 lts
<johago> i5-4200U
<johago> ram 4 gb
<krabador> johago, ubuntu ha derivate in base all'ambiente grafico adottato, con cpu e ram che hai, puoi installare quello che ti pare
<krabador> !derivate | johago
<ubot-it> johago: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<krabador> consulta il sito delle derivate, dagli un'occhiata, in modo da inquadrare quella con cui puoi trovarti meglio
<johago> capisco, ma mi chiedevo se tutte supportano il touch screen perche' non mi pare di averlo letto da nessuna parte
<krabador> il touchscreen puo' essere un problema
<krabador> ce ne sono di supportati, e di parzialmente supportati
<krabador> ubuntu main, come ubuntu gnome, sono , se supportato, le piu' indicate
<krabador> e puoi provare direttamente , scaricando la iso, facendo il supporto di installazione
<krabador> che sia dvd o pendrive usb
<krabador> mandandola in boot, e caricando la sessione di proba
<krabador> *prova
<krabador> !usbwin | johago
<ubot-it> johago: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> !iso | johago
<ubot-it> johago: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> ti consiglio formalmente 15.10 , in quanto supporta uefi, al contrario di 14.04.3, che ha ancora problemi su quel fronte
<johago> ho visto che ha una durata limitata la 15.10...successivamente cosa succede?
<krabador> passi alla versione successiva
<gigirock> johago, non potrai avanzare automaticamente una volta che la 15 sara' eol
<krabador> gigirock, si puo' sempre impostare per il passaggio di versione , impostando i repo,ed in ogni caso non vanno offline proprio a mezzanotte dello scadere dei 9 mesi
<johago> chiaro, va bene grazie di tutto..a questo punto andro' per tentativi provando le varie versione e vedendo quale funziona
<krabador> johago, il giorno dell'uscita della successiva, ci sarà un messaggio che ti avverte
<krabador> e potrai passare in quella sede alla successiva
<krabador> sebbene è sempre meglio aspettare un mese circa
<krabador> johago, le varie versioni, se parli sempre di 15.10 , o di 14.04, hanno lo stesso supporto hardware
<johago> ok perfetto
<krabador> nel senso , ubuntu e derivate , 15.10, hanno tutte lo stesso supporto hardware , avendo lo stesso kernel
<krabador> stessa cosa per 14.04, che ha un kernel antecedente a quello di 15.10
<johago> ok allora non avevo capito...se la 15.10 non funziona provo le derivate?
<krabador> allora
<krabador> continui a non aver capito
<krabador> il supporto hardware di ubuntu e derivate è lo stesso
<krabador> in base alla versione che scegli
<krabador> ubuntu 15.10 , lubuntu 15.10 , xubuntu 15.10 , eccetera, hanno lo stesso supporto hardware
<krabador> in quanto dipende dal kernel all'interno, che è lo stesso
<johago> chiaro
<johago> quindi se non dovesse funzionare la versione 15.10 cosa potrei fare?
<johago> comunque grazie, provo subito. Grazie a tutti :D
<krabador> johago, prova
<krabador> nel momento in cui non funziona qualcosa, ci sono manovre che si possono fare post installazione
<krabador> in alcuni casi ci possono volere degli interventi per far supportare hardware. tieni presente che c'è hardware che non è supportato
<AlessandroG9> potete aiutarmi con peppermint os 6?
<AlessandroG9> potete aiutarmi con peppermint os 6?
<krabador> !chat | AlessandroG9
<ubot-it> AlessandroG9: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Mc67> Ciao a tutti
<krabador> !ciao | Mc67
<ubot-it> Mc67: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Mc67> vi chiedo una cosa penso per voi una banalità
<Mc67> volevo rimettere win7 sul notebook e poi di seguito ubuntu 14.04.3 lts
<Mc67> ora ho solo ubuntu ma la versione a 32 bit
<Mc67> invece ho un proc a 64 bit
<gigirock> Mc67, se hai tutti i dischi e supporti del caso... procedi
<gigirock> Mc67, formatti tutto e installi win7, dopodiche' metti ubuntu 64bit... ci vorranno un paio d'ore e una 60ina di riavvii
<Mc67> cavolo tanto tempo
<Mc67> pero se ho capito bene il 64 bit dovrebbe andarmi meglio del 32
<Mc67> ed inoltre ho bisogno di fare alcune cose con il win
<gigirock> Mc67, non si vedono differenze cosi' marcate tra 32 o 64 , certo 64 e' il futuro,,, tra un po' chrome 32 bit non sara' + supportato
<Mc67> la domanda è: posso installare dal disco di win7 senza problemi oppre incasino il MBR/GRUB?
<gigirock> Mc67, intendi dire che installi ubuntu dal disco di win7 ?
<Mc67> no, scusa ma sono un neofita..
<Mc67> intendo posso ripartire dal disco di ripristino di win7?
<Mc67> lui mi fa formattare le partizioni dove è presebte ubuntu e poi installa win7
<gigirock> Mc67, si puoi ripartire da quello, ma se e' un vero disco di ripristino ti riporta il pc allo stato come appena acquistato
<Mc67> ok puo andare bene. poi installo ubuntu
<gigirock> se e' un normale disco di installazione windows... puoi gia' lasciare lo spazio per ubuntu
<Mc67> cioè una partizione precisa?
<Mc67> il disco è di 500 mb
<Mc67> lo divido a meta?
<Mc67> 250 a win e 250 ad ubuntu?
<gigirock> Mc67, si per esempio se li userai tutti e due in futuro
<Mc67> ok ci provo. grazie di tutto!
<user_gio> Buona sera, vi informo che uso Ubuntu 15.10 e ho appena instllato apache e php e volevo modificare la scritta sulla mia directory
<user_gio> come posso fare a  modificare la seguente scritta? "Apache/2.4.12 (Ubuntu) Server at 127.0.0.1 Port 80"
<AlessandroG9> chi può aiutarmi con peppermint os 6?
<akis24> AlessandroG9:  qui si supporta solo ubuntu e derivate ufficiali
<user_gio> akis24 sai a chi posso rivolgermi per questo problema?
<akis24> user_gio: se riesci a trovare il file che contiene la riga in questione ti basta aprirla come root quindi con sudo gedit  file
<user_gio> si questo è quel poco che so ma non so quale file modificrae
<user_gio> modificare
<akis24> !apache | user_gio
<ubot-it> user_gio: apache: Installare e configurare Apache: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Web - Installazione di un server LAMPP: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Xampp
<user_gio> si lo so
<user_gio> l'o già fatto adesso mi basta solo moficare la seguente stringa "Apache/2.4.12 (Ubuntu) Server at 127.0.0.1 Port 80"
<user_gio> ma non so come fare :-(
<user_gio> sai come posso fare?
<gigirock> user_gio, ma quando appare quella scritta ?
<akis24> user_gio: no mai installato apache
<user_gio> si ho installato apache e php
<user_gio> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/GrzcQoUsSFSLklCWEDuq
<user_gio> (è un immagine)
<user_gio> sai come aiutarmi?
<gigirock> user_gio, ma quello e' un messaggio di sistema, il tuo server ha un mome ?
<johago> buona serata e buon anno nuovo a tutti ...ciao
<user_gio> non ho messo nessun nome al mio server
<user_gio> vorrei solo cambiare quella scritta
<gigirock> user_gio, se da un altro pc ti colleghi alla porta 80 quella scritta cambia ,ma la dicitura "Apache ...." continuera' ad esistere ,,,,
<user_gio> si lo so ma ho sentito che è possibile modificare quella dicitura sai come si fà o non è possibile?
<gigirock> user_gio, devi guardare nel codice di apache ... perche' penso faccia parte dela conf di default quella scritta
<user_gio> ok è quale sarebbe il suo percorso del file da modificare?
<gigirock> user_gio, non lo so non ho una fresca installazione in questo pc
<user_gio> capisco ma credo che non cambi molto il file da versione di ubuntu ad un altra
<user_gio> capisco non c'e' nessuno che sappia aiutarmi grazie comuncue per aver tentato di aiutarmi, buon natale a tutti e felice hanno nuovo
<gianfry> ciao
<gianfry> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<jester-> sera
<jester-> sera e BUON ANNO a tutti
#ubuntu-it 2016-01-01
<viceee> Buon anno a tutti :-P
<Reda88> Ciao! innanzitutto grazie per questa chat! il mio problema è questo:
<Reda88> ho installato sul mio pc asus sia windows che ubuntu 15.10
<Reda88> e ubuntu si blocca spesso in modo strano: si blocca sia touchpad che tastiera
<Reda88> qualcuno sa dirmi cosa posso fare?
<Reda88> grazie!
<Carlin0> Reda88, si blocca solo tastiera o escono righe diagonali ?
<cecchini> csa
<cecchini> Carlin0, auguri
<blabla> ciao ragazzi ho un problema con lubuntu. ho scaricato ieri ubuntu 15 .iso. poi oggi ho riacceso il pc e ho il desktop nero senza icone e quando clicco col destro sulla scrivania mi dà un menù a tendina mai visto prima. mi sapete dire perchè e come risolvere?
<ioria> forse sei in openbox
<ioria> not in lxde/lubuntu session
<ioria> allo schermo di login vai in in alto a destra e clicca sul logo di lubuntu
<ioria> e seleziona Lubuntu
<blabla> non me lo fa cliccare , è grigia l'icona dell'omino.
<ioria> non è l'omino ... prova la prima icona a sinistra (sempre restando dalla parte destradello schermo)
<ioria> potrebbe avere la forma di un sole ....
<blabla> anche quella e grigia
<ioria> grigia ?
<blabla> non è cliccabile , l'uccello di lubuntu
<ioria> apri una console ( crtl+alt + f1, o f2) e dai sudo service lightdm restart
<Reda88> mi si blocca la tastiera senza righe
<WhileNext> ciao a tuti
<WhileNext> potrei aiutare?
<Reda88> si, il mio problema è che ubuntu 15.10 qualche volta si blocca
<Reda88> mi si blocca tastiera e pad del computer
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-it to: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu | Regolamento e info registrazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida | Non incollare in canale, usare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com | Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | È uscita Ubuntu 15.10 Wily Werewolf : http://releases.ubuntu.com/wily/ - Derivate : http://releases.ubuntu.com/ - BUON 2016!!!
<Carlin0> !list > gianfry
<ubot-it> gianfry, please see my private message
<marfin> buonasera a tutti e buon anno
<krabador> !ciao | marfin
<ubot-it> marfin: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<krabador> !auguri | marfin
<ubot-it> marfin: Auguri di buone feste! Buon Natale! Buon Santo Stefano! Buon Anno! Buona Befana! Buon Compleanno! E via con la festa!!!: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9WA3ZOqv7QU
<marfin> spero che qualcuno possa aiutarmi... tempo fa ho fatto realizzare un programma eseguibile su WIN per la gestione delle fidelity card per il mio locale. Da poco, per disperazione, sono passato a Xubunto (è un altro mondo), ma questo programma non ne vuole sapere di funzionare con WINE. Mi potreste aiutare? vi ringrazioo
<marfin> ho provato anche a installare win con la virtualbox, ma niente...
<krabador> !chat | marfin
<ubot-it> marfin: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<marfin> grazie e scusate per l'errore :D
<Davide> Ciao a tutti, ho iniziato ad usare da poco ubuntu, e da ieri il PC, solo su internet (uso mozzilla), non mi fa piu sentire gli audio, per esempio da  youtube  e facebook quando però tutti i vari audio del PC si sentono!
<krabador> Davide, quale ubuntu ?
<Davide> 15.10
<krabador> ctrl alt t
<krabador> in modo da aprire il terminale
<krabador> sudo apt-get update
<krabador> sudo apt-get -y install chromium-browser pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<krabador> quando finisce carica chromium e prova
<Davide> chromium?
<Davide> cosa sarebbe?
<krabador> Davide, https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chromium
<krabador> questo
<Davide> non c'è la possibilità di continuare ad usare firefox risolvendo il problema? Cioè prima con firefox non avevo nessun problema!
<krabador> Davide, che problema hai ad installare un altro browser?
<Davide> comodità, ho computer e cellulare gia sincronizzati con firefox
<krabador> Davide, sudo apt-get remove --purge firefox firefox-locale-it
<krabador> Davide, sudo apt-get clean
<krabador> Davide, sudo apt-get install firefox firefox-locale-it
<Davide> della serie disinstallo-reinstallo firefox?
<krabador> Davide, non volendo installare un altro browser per vedere se il problema possa essere strutturale, in questo modo si esorcizza nel caso dovesse essere un problema di plugin, l'unico motivo per cui firefox non manderebbe suoni in un contesto in cui è tutto a posto
<Davide> bho, non è cambiato nulla!
<krabador> Davide, <krabador> sudo apt-get -y install chromium-browser pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<krabador> fa partire chromium e prova
<Davide> ok ahaha
<krabador> eh
<Davide> su chromium funziona!
<Davide> però non capisco come mai su firefox di punto in bianco abbia smesso di funzionare D:
<ioria> Davide, è installato flashplugin-installer ?
<Davide> come capisco se è installato? Scusate ma sono proprio ignorante in materia..
<krabador> Davide, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<ioria> Davide, dpkg -l flashplugin-installer ?
<ioria> Davide, dpkg -l flashplugin-installer
<krabador> Davide, dpkg -l | grep flash | pastebinit
<krabador> incolla poi il link qui
<Davide> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14359009/
<krabador> Davide, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<krabador> Davide, sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<Davide> ti devo passare entrambi  i link?
<krabador> si
<Davide> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14359041/
<Davide> davide@davide-PU551LA:~$ sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<Davide> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14359048/
<krabador> Davide, ls -la /etc/apt/sources.list.d | pastebinit
<krabador> Davide, apri firefox, digita about:addons , clicca su plugins, di lato a sinistra , fa uno screenshot
<krabador> !image | Davide
<ubot-it> Davide: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Davide> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14359120/
<krabador> ok spotify e forse telegram, ma che fanno di bello gli altri ppa,
<krabador> !ppa | Davide
<ubot-it> Davide: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<krabador> Davide, "ho iniziato ad usare da poco ubuntu" ---> inquadra subito che andare appresso a ppa, è il modo piu' semplice di massacrare il sistema
<Davide> http://imgur.com/CuXUe2x
<Davide> andare appresso a ppa = ??????
<krabador> davegarath, hai seguito guide non ufficiali per installare roba
<krabador> che ti hanno fatto inserire ppa nel sistema
<krabador> i ppa sono repositories software esterni gestiti da terzi
<krabador> che vuol dire praticamente di tutto
<Davide> ah
<krabador> ah.
<Davide> ok, come posso sistemare?
<krabador> !ppa-purge | Davide
<ubot-it> Davide: Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<krabador> Davide, nella stessa schermata firefox, clicca su estensioni , e fa un altro screen
<Davide> come installo ppa purge?
<krabador> sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<Davide> http://imgur.com/rVKeS86
<inconsapevole> buon anno a tutti!! avrei bisogno di supporto per configurare con successo stunnel per accedere al mio account gmail
<Davide> se vuoi ti faccio uno screen dei PPA che ho!
<krabador> Davide, li ho visti
<krabador> Davide, ma se fai un po' di retrospettiva, aiuta molto
<Davide> nel senso?
<krabador> Davide, dpkg -l | grep pulse | pastebinit
<Davide> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14359413/
<krabador> Davide, "nel senso" ---> dire direttamente che cosa hai fatto
<krabador> visto che il ppa di webupd8 , per esempiuo, ha una marea di software all'interno
<Davide> non sapevo nemmeno cosa fossero i PPA, non mi immaginavo di dover fare retrospettiva, pardon !
<krabador> Davide, taglia corto e di che cosa hai fatto
<krabador> Davide, in queste risorse non si fa assistenza a sistemi con ppa, visto che possono arrivare ad essere distrutti con molto poco
<Davide> cosa ho fatto?
<krabador> Davide, quei ppa non sono entrati da soli, li hai messi facendo operazioni che hai letto da qualche parte
<Davide> che ne so, ad un certo punto non mi ha piu funzionato l'audio su firefox, non ho idea di che cosa posso aver fatto, mi piacerebbe tagliare corto
<krabador> di' che cosa hai fatto ed amen
<krabador> !ripristino | Davide
<Davide> si, ho installato telegram e cercato di installare spotify senza riuscirci
<ubot-it> Davide: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<krabador> e buon anno .
<Davide> ahahahah
<Davide> grazie mille lo stesso
<inconsapevole> buon anno a tutti!! avrei bisogno di supporto per configurare con successo stunnel per accedere al mio account gmail
<krabador> !chat | inconsapevole
<ubot-it> inconsapevole: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> consulta le risorse di supporto stunnel
<inconsapevole> dove?
<gigirock> inconsapevole, scrivi /j #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> Davide, datti pure un'occhiata https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/fix-common-audio-and-video-issues#w_enable-or-activate-plugins
<falco3205> salve
<falco3205> qualcuno online??
<gigirock> !qualcuno | falco
<ubot-it> falco: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Enzofa> Buonasera e buon anno a tutti!
<Enzofa> Qualcuno sa come poter far funzionare il controllo della luminosità al mio notebook?
<jester1-> Enzofa: i tasti non funzano?
<Enzofa> I tasti fn funzionano
<krabador> e qual'è il problema?
<jester1-> allora è regolabile
<Enzofa> ma varia davvero di pochissimo la luminosita
<Enzofa> nn si vede quasi nulla
<jester1-> Enzofa: che pc è
<Enzofa> un philips
<jester1-> Enzofa: e quale versione di ubuntu usi
<Enzofa> 14.03
<Enzofa> philips x58
<jester1-> Enzofa: piglia una pila e puntala sullo schermo
<jester1-> e dicci se vedi meglio
<Enzofa> Tu dici?
<jester1-> Enzofa: in qualche caso non accende i led
<jester1-> la retro illuminazione
<Enzofa> è risolvibile?
<jester1-> Enzofa: forse ma bisogna verificare se è quello il problema
<krabador> Enzofa, sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<krabador> aprirà il file testuale grub
<krabador> modifichi GRUB_CMD_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" in GRUB_CMD_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi=vendor"
<krabador> salvi
<krabador> sudo update-grub
<krabador> riavvii
<Enzofa> Non mi fa salvare
<krabador> e come mai ?
<krabador> Enzofa, "quiet splash acpi_backlight=vendor"
<krabador> in questo modo
<krabador> poi salvi
<Enzofa> Gtk warning...calling inhibit failed
<krabador> Enzofa, lascialo perdere il terminale
<krabador> pensa a gedit
<Enzofa> Mi dà sempre errore sul terminale, non importa?
<krabador> il terminale ignoralo
<ioria> non dovrebbe essere un errore ma un warning   'Gtk-WARNING'
<Enzofa> ok
<krabador> Enzofa, salva, chiudi gedit
<Enzofa> riavvio allora
<krabador> no
<krabador> Enzofa, leggi con attenzione
<Enzofa> Dopo sudo update
<krabador> <krabador> modifichi GRUB_CMD_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" in GRUB_CMD_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_backlight=vendor"
<krabador> <krabador> salvi
<krabador> <krabador> sudo update-grub
<krabador> <krabador> riavvii
<Enzofa> Sembra uguale a prima
<Enzofa> grazie lo stesso
<Enzofa> e auguri ancora
<Enzofa> buonanotte
<ioria> Enzofa, intel ?
<Paolo13> ciao a tutti, ma quando vendono i pc con freedos significa che questi computer supportano il sistema operativo linux e quindi che funziona tutto una volta che lo hai installato ? grazie per il chiarimento
<Carlin0> !chat | Paolo13
<ubot-it> Paolo13: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
#ubuntu-it 2016-01-02
<Carlo18> ciao, ho lubuntu 14.04 installato ed ho appena scarikato 15.10, come potrei fare per aggiornarlo?
<Carlo18> iao, ho lubuntu 14.04 installato ed ho appena scarikato 15.10, come potrei fare per aggiornarlo?
<akis24> Carlo18: la versione 14.04 è una versione LTS mentre la 15.10 non lo è
<akis24> Carlo18: sarebbe consigliabile avanzare alla prossima versione LTS che sara' la 16.04 e sara' il sistema stesso a segnalartelo  se proprio vuoi provare ad avanzare prima fatti un backup e poi dal gestore degli aggiornamenti  alla finestra " aggiornamenti "  modifica la voce " notificare nuovi aggiornamenti  da  per le versioni LTS a qualsiasi versione "
<aiuto_x_server> buon giorno volevo chiedere come posso cambiare la seguente scritta di apache su ubuntu 15.10 (Apache/2.4.12 (Ubuntu) Server at 127.0.0.1 Port 80)
<aiuto_x_server> qualcuno mi sa aiutare?
<aiuto_x_server> aggiungo che ho letto le seguenti guide: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14367112/
<aiuto_x_server> c'e' qualcuno che mi possa dare una mano?
<aiuto_x_server> premetto anche che il seguente comando ed l' installazzione di mod_security non funzionano (http://paste.ubuntu.com/14367129/)
<matteo77> Buongiorno a tutti, ieri incuriosito da un mio amico che ha installato ubuntu 15.10 sul suo Pc, ed avendo un netbook che uso solo per vedere i film quando sono in viaggio, decido di installare ubuntu su quest'ultimo.. Terminata l'installazione, provo a collegare il mio HD esterno da 500 Gb e cominciano i problemi, lo legge ma mi dice che é impossib
<matteo77> ile accedere ed una serie di messaggi di errore. Qualcuno può consigliarmi delle applicazioni che possano risolvere il problema? Grazie anticipatamente a chi sarà cosi cortese da aiutarmi. Saluti Matteo
<akis24> matteo77:  http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=219231 leggi e vedi se ti è utile
<matteo77> Grazie, provo a dare un'occhiata.
<akis24> matteo77:  prova anche a dare da terminale  gksu nautilus e poi una volta aperto il file manager ad accedere al disco
<matteo77> gksu Nautilus é un applicazione? scusa ma non so niente su Ubuntu.. Proverò nel pomeriggio con questi comandi, ora non ho con me il netbook.. a naso mi sa tanto che é troppo complicato questo sistema operativo.. parlo da "ignorante in materia" , grazie della disponibilità.
<akis24> matteo77:  permette di lanciare nautilus com root e quindi avere i permessi su tutto
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<matteo77> scusate ma sono davvero un non ADePTO, se ho capito bene devo scaricarlo dal negozio ubuntu e lanciarlo?
<matteo77> buongiorno jester
<akis24> matteo77: devi solo scrivere il comando sul terminale e basta
<matteo77> ok, il fatto che tempo fa lo avevo formattato con modalità FAT,(che mi consigliarono perché non veniva riconosciuto da MAC ha a che fare con questo problema secondo voi?
<jester-> matteo77: mac riconosce ntfs se ha il sistema aggiornato
<akis24> matteo77: non credo il problema è che il disco non è montato sul sistema e quindi per accedere serve avere i permessi e montarlo  fai una ricerca con gogol e capirai
<matteo77> infatti tra i dispositivi mi legge l'hard disk, ma quando cerco di aprirlo.. "Impossibile accedere a :......"
<matteo77> proverò nel pomeriggio, grazie a tutti per aver provato ad aiutare un vecchietto.. saluti
<akis24> di nulla
<Mardibai> Buongiorno a tutti!
<Mardibai> Ho un problema con una partizione di Ubuntu che non riesco a montare da live CD. Mi dà Unable to access "211 GB Volume"
<Mardibai> Error mounting /dev/sda5 at /media/ubuntu/9b414f00-333e-481f-aa86-116d32ae1049: Command -line 'mount-t "ext4" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid""/dev/sda5" "/media/ubuntu/9b414f00-333e-481f-aa86-116d32ae1049" 'exited with non-zero exit
<Mardibai> status 32: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda5
<Mardibai> qualcuno sa come aiutarmi a recuperare i dati?
<jester-> Mardibai: tipo filesystem?
<jester-> Mardibai: e come la monti
<jester-> ion, bad superblock on /dev/sda5
<jester-> potrebbe essere irrimediabilmente danneggiata
<Mardibai> è quello che avevo pensato, però avrei bisogno di recuperare quei dati, quindi volevo fare un tentativo
<Mardibai> monto l'hard disk dal cd di Ubuntu Live
<Mardibai> l'errore continua con
<Mardibai> "missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<Mardibai> in some cases useful info is found in syslog -try
<Mardibai> dmesg tail or so"
<Mardibai> ho trovato questo post "http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=571428". adesso ho provato a lanciare da terminale il comando "sudo e2fsck -f /dev/sda5" cm scritto nel post e mi dà un errore con il blocco 25723413. mi chiede se voglio riscriverlo
<Carlin0> !ops
<ubot-it> Usate solo in caso di emergenza nel canale! twilight remix_tj jester- glpiana filo1234 Odo K99Brain fabio_cc enzotib OverMe
<jester-> se ghè
<Carlin0> ma se po ?
<akis24> eh gli scemi arrivano sempre
<Mardibai> :D
<Fog> Salve avrei bisogno di assistenza per il grub.
<akis24> !grub | fog
<ubot-it> fog: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Fog> Ho provato ma non funziona. Ho fatto l'aggiornamento a win 10 e mi ha cancellato il grub. Come faccio a rinstallarlo?
<akis24> Fog: hai bios efi ?
<Fog> Non so.
<akis24> Fog: prima cosa avevi installato versione di winz ?
<Fog> come faccio a vederlo?
<Fog> 7
<Fog> Inzialmente non partiva nulla. Poi facendo Boot-Repair sono riuscito a far partire almeno win.
<akis24> Fog: se hai usato boot-repair e non riesce a sistemare la vedo nera
<akis24> Fog: all'avvio parte direttamente winz  ?
<Fog> :(
<Fog> Si
<akis24> Fog: hai il log di boot-reapir ?
<akis24> repair*
<Fog> Mi sa di no.
<akis24> Fog: sei da live ubuntu ?
<Fog> si
<akis24> fog apri il terminale e dai fdisk -l  e metti su pastebin
<akis24> !paste | Fog
<ubot-it> Fog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Fog> puoi spiegarti meglio per favore? non sono molto pratico con il terminale. Se faccio fdisk -l sul terminale non esce nulla.
<akis24> Fog:  devo andare prova a richiedere se qualcuno legge e puo' magari ti aiuta
<Fog> ok. grazie lo stesso.
<diamorf> ciao
<diamorf> Carlin0 ho risolto il problema di ieri tramite questa guida: http://informatizzati.org/linux/errore-nella-disinstallazione-di-un-pacchetto-ubuntu-debian.html
<diamorf> Grazie a te comunque
<Fog> Salve avrei bisogno di assistenza per il grub.
<diamorf> Ora ho un problema, in verità non mi crea nessun problema
<diamorf> Fog anche io ora trovavo assistenza per il grub
<diamorf> io avendo tre hd, con vari os, quando scelgo di partire con l'uno o l'altro, mi compaiono due grub, è possibile fare comparire solo uno?
<diamorf> Gentilmente?
<Matteo77> Non riesco ad accedere all'hard disk esterno! Mi viene fuori questo messaggio: impossibile accedere a "Matteob"
<Matteo77> error mounting/dev/sdb1 at /media/matte in: command-line' mount-t "exfat " o "url per=udisks2, nodev,nosuid,uid =1000, gid =1000, io charset =utf8, nane case=0,errors =remount-ro, umask =0077""/dev/sdb1 ""/media/ma/matteob exited with non-zero exit status 32: mount:unknow filesyste
<krabador> !pastebin | Matteo77
<ubot-it> Matteo77: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<MATTEO77> SCUSATE IO NON SONO PER NIENTE PRATICO, PROVO A RIMETTERE IL MESSAGGIO DI ERRORE CHE MI DA' UBUNTU:
<MATTEO77> Error mounting /dev/sdb1 at /media/ma/MatteoB: Command-line `mount -t "exfat" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000,iocharset=utf8,namecase=0,errors=remount-ro,umask=0077" "/dev/sdb1" "/media/ma/MatteoB"' exited with non-zero exit status 32: mount: unknown filesystem type 'exfat'
<krabador> !pastebin | Matteo77
<ubot-it> Matteo77: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<MATTEO77> NON RIESCO A VEDERE IL CONTENUTO DEL MIO HARD DISK
<krabador> togli il caps lock
<MATTEO77> ho provato ad usare paste.ubuntu.com ma come ho detto non sono pratico..
<jester-> MATTEO77: se non rispondi alle domande e non fai i passi indicati col casso che lo montiamo
<jester-> !paste | MATTEO77
<ubot-it> MATTEO77: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> leggi bene
<MATTEO77> vabbe forse dovrò tornare a windows, grazie per la disponibilità, ma  a quanto pare se non hai un minimo di conoscenze informatiche ubuntu non è per te..
<MATTEO77> saluti
<krabador> non usare pastebin è anche da chi non ha conoscenze windows
<krabador> si tratta di fare quello che c'è scrittpo
<MATTEO77> comunque non ho ricevuto alcuna domanda
<MATTEO77> cosa dovrei scrivere nel terminale?
<krabador> e chi ti ha detto di usare il terminale?
<krabador> apri pastebin, incolla l'errore per intero
<krabador> incolla qui il link pastebin
<jester-> MATTEO77: sempre si impara specialmente seguendo le indicazioni
<MATTEO77> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14368080/
<MATTEO77> cosi?
<krabador> MATTEO77, non staccare il disco, apri il terminale
<krabador> MATTEO77, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> MATTEO77, sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<krabador> copi ed incolli nel terminale, uno alla volta, in ordine
<krabador> i 2 comandi
<krabador> con la pressione di invio
<krabador> tra uno e l'altro
<MATTEO77> ci provo
<krabador> MATTEO77, solo se ti ci impegni, non ci riesci
<MATTEO77> chiedo venia, ho una certa età ;-)
<MATTEO77> al secondo comando mi dà:
<MATTEO77> Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<jester-> MATTEO77: sei del 77?
<MATTEO77> non va?
<MATTEO77> ho 57 anni
<krabador> MATTEO77, se hai unità attaccate al pc, non puo' produrre documento vuoto
<krabador> MATTEO77, hai copiato correttamente "sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit" ?
<MATTEO77> ho una chiavetta usb ed il tablet con cui sono collegato ad internet
<jester-> MATTEO77: allora quando arrivi alla mia, 10 in piu; prendi 2 badanti, una davanti e l'altra dietro che ti slappa il coppino se tocchi ?
<krabador> il pc da cui stai usando ubuntu, ha dischi?
<MATTEO77> é una L o una i grande
<krabador> è una elle minuscola, che se copi ed incolli
<krabador> col copia incolla
<MATTEO77> ok ho sbagliato
<krabador> puoi non farti il problema
<MATTEO77> fatto
<MATTEO77> fatto?
<MATTEO77> adesso?
<MATTEO77> non riesco ad aprire l'hard disk, sempre lo stesso errore
<MATTEO77> il pc ha un disco da 250 gb
<krabador> Marco, incolla qui il link che ti ha restituito il comando
<MATTEO77> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14368163/
<krabador> MATTEO77, Disk /dev/sdb: 465,8 GiB , è questo il tuo disco esterno?
<MATTEO77> esterno si!
<krabador> MATTEO77, viene visto, ma fa una cosa, carica windows, fagli fare uno scandisc , e prova a rimontarlo in ubuntu , poi
<MATTEO77> posso farlo da un altro pc?
<krabador> si
<MATTEO77> lo scandisc
<krabador> si
<jester-> 3 hd el schersa minga il MATTEO77
<MATTEO77> ok adesso non posso farlo, lo farò nel pomeriggio, grazie a quanti hanno cercato di aiutarmi.
<jester-> MATTEO77: quello che vuoi leggere è in FAT?
<MATTEO77> si "fat"
<jester-> MATTEO77: terminale---> sudo e2fsck.vfat /dev/sdc1
<krabador> MATTEO77, che ubuntu hai installato?
<MATTEO77> mi dice comando non trovato
<MATTEO77> 15.10
<jester-> MATTEO77: sudo e2fsck.vfat /dev/sdc1
<jester-> MATTEO77: sudo fsck.vfat /dev/sdc1
<krabador> MATTEO77, dpkg -l | grep exfat | pastebinit
<MATTEO77> jester, mi chiede di rimuovere o nessuna azione
<krabador> MATTEO77, sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<krabador> e rimanda il comando
<MATTEO77> kabrador seguo te
<MATTEO77> mi dà: umount: /dev/sdb1: not mounted
<krabador> ecco, allora manda dpkg -l | grep exfat | pastebinit
<MATTEO77> si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<MATTEO77> mi dà questo messaggio
<krabador> MATTEO77, sudo apt-get install exfat-fuse exfat-utils
<krabador> MATTEO77, riavvia ubuntu
<krabador> o meglio, spegni, stacca il disco , accendi , avvia ubuntu, attacca il disco
<MATTEO77> con questa procedura dovrebbe andareù?
<krabador> dovrebbe
<MATTEO77> ci provo, ma poi vado anche a pranzo.. grazie speriamo bene..
<krabador> ok
<diamorf> qualche gentile signore che può aiutarmi nel boot?
<Carlin0> diamorf, di cosa ?
<Carlin0> !dettagli
<ubot-it> Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<diamorf> Carlin0, non sò se hai letto, ho risolto il problema di ieri, anche grazie a TE
<Carlin0> ho letto ...
<diamorf> eccomi
<diamorf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14368466/
<diamorf> vorrei usare un solo boot per tutti i os, si può?
<krabador> mettendolo nel disco che parte per primo, con tutti i dischi attaccati al pc
<diamorf> esatto krabador
<krabador> eh, lo metti nel disco che parte per primo
<krabador> a tua scelta
<krabador> carichi ubuntu da supporto di installazione in sessione di prova, esegui la procedura di ripristino di grub
<krabador> !grub | diamorf
<ubot-it> diamorf: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<diamorf> se decido ti partire con il 2 hd mi esce un grub, se invece decido con l'altro, mi esce un altro grub
<krabador> perchè è stato installato ogni volta nel disco in cui stavi installando
<diamorf> non devo ripristinare il grub, almeno credo, vorrei poter mettere un solo grub in una sola partizione di un disco, si può fare?
<krabador> ripristinare = installare, in questo caso
<krabador> grub non finisce in partizioone
<krabador> ma nel mbr del disco
<Carlin0> diamorf, ma tutti quei linux cosa sono ?
<diamorf> come faccio a vedere in quale partizione o hd è installato il grub, o i vari grub
<krabador> per questo , se si hanno piu' dischi e piu' sistemi in piu' dischi, si deve scegliere quale è quello che parte per primo
<krabador> ed installarlo li
<diamorf> kali, peppermint, backbock, varie prove, che in verità non uso spesso, anzi..
<krabador> diamorf, li provi singolarmente
<diamorf> ovvero
<Carlin0> diamorf, e niente ubuntu ?
<diamorf> si è in sdb9
<krabador> diamorf, hai letto quanto detto?
<diamorf> dimmi, dimmi
<krabador> rileggi :D
<krabador> se c'è già un grub "nel disco che parte per primo" e non ti vede os di altri dischi, perchè al momento dell'installazione di grub non erano attaccati, allora, ripristina semplicemente grub nel disco in questione
<krabador> con tutti i dischi attaccati
<Carlin0> cmq diamorf il grub può cambiare solo a seconda di quale distro lo gestisce , per il resto qualsiasi distro dovrebbe permetterti di gestire il boot di tutto
<diamorf> ho capito ragazzi e vi ringrazio
<diamorf> moment
<diamorf> allora
<krabador> possono esserci differenze del rilevamento a seconda della versione di grub che la distro di turno vuole installare, se prendi per esempio ubuntu 15.10 , la carichi in live, e fai il ripristino di grub, esegui il ripristino di grub, indicando il disco che vuoi che parta per primo , ed in quella sessione ti sei preoccupato di attaccare tutti i dischi, grub si installerà vedendo tutti i sistemi e creando il menu con le voci per ognuno
<krabador> that's it
<diamorf> se parto con sda, mi compare un grub, ma in raltà su tale hd, non ho nessun os, solo dati, mentre se decido di partire con sdb
<diamorf> dd
<diamorf> con sdb compare un altro grub, il disco da 160 lasciatelo stare
<krabador> diamorf, senti, se attacchi tutti i dischi, ed installi grub in uno di questi dischi, in live, tutti i sistemi verranno rilevati
<krabador> non ci sarà nessuna differenza
<krabador> purchè farai partire quello in cui installi grub
<diamorf> in sda ha solo dati come può comparire il grub?
<krabador> è stato installato
<diamorf> ho capito, possibile, dove si trova fisicamente la cartella se volessi modificarlo?
<Carlin0> diamorf, una cosa non ti è chiara
<diamorf> lo so
<Carlin0> il grub rileva gli os presenti non altro
<krabador> diamorf, puoi anche caricare un sistema da /dev/sdb
<diamorf> ok, in conclusione si può mettere un solo grub per tutti gli os,
<krabador> diamorf, perchè ne sarebbero serviti di piu'?
<krabador> grub è "un anello per domarli tutti"
<krabador> se fai piu' cose in piu' dischi, senza sapere quello che fai , vai incontro a piu' installazioni di grub
<diamorf> ma come faccio a modificare la pagina di grub?
<krabador> diamorf, lo reinstalli
<krabador> ed amen
<krabador> cosa non è chiaro?
<krabador> <krabador> diamorf, puoi anche caricare un sistema da /dev/sdb  , e reinstallare grub da li
<krabador> purchè tutti i dischi con sistemi siano correttamente collegati , prima del caricamento dell'os
<Mordec> ciao ragazzi ho un problema nell'installazione di metasploit su ubuntu 15.04
<diamorf> se parto con sda che ha solo dati mi compare un grub vers. 2.02...e come primo sistema c'è backbock, se parto con sdb esce un altro grub stessa versione, però come primo os c'è ubuntu
<diamorf> per evitare casini futuri mi serve un solo grub
<krabador> diamorf, perchè quando hai fatto l'installazione di vari sistemi, non hai fatto caso a dove finisse grub
<krabador> diamorf, stai dicendo la stessa cosa da 20 minuti
<diamorf> eh si
<Mordec> ?
<krabador> grub puo' essere installato anche nel disco che "ha solo dati" purchè parta per primo, ed al momento dell'installazione di grub sono presenti tutti i dischi con dentro sistemi operativi
<diamorf> ok
<Carlin0> Mordec, dove hai preso questo programma ?
<Mordec> metasploit?
<diamorf> va be, ora volendo per rimettere a posto deve reinstallare grub?
<krabador> diamorf, rileggi che è stato detto 3 volte
<krabador> Mordec, rivolgiti alle risorse di tal software. Non è presente nei repo ubuntu
<diamorf> ma ridimmelo in 4 parole grazie
<Mordec> ok
<Carlin0> diamorf, la cosa + semplice sarebbe sul primo disco (sda)
<krabador> diamorf, rileggi in 4 minuti
<krabador> Carlin0, è indifferente, purchè si installi in quello che si sceglie debba partire per primo
<krabador> con tutti i dischi installati
<krabador> e 4
<diamorf> come si rinstalla?
<krabador> ;)
<krabador> !grub | diamorf
<ubot-it> diamorf: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<krabador> segui la guida di ripristino
<Carlin0> si krabador ma siccome tutte le distro di default lo mettono lì verrebbe comodo anche in futuro
<krabador> Carlin0, non si sta parlando di grub installato durante un'installazione, ma di grub da installare appositamente per vedere tutte le installazioni
<krabador> in futuro , l'utente si preoccuperà dove deve andare a finire, quando installerà altre distro
<Mordec> comunque io l'avevo gia installato e ce l'avevo  fatta solo che per vari problemi ho dovuto reinstallare ubuntu poi quando ho riprovato non sono riuscito e  quinsi non capisco . sono andato a vedere sul forum ma  al primo passaggio mi dava errore   sui pacchetti
<krabador> Mordec, leggi la documentazione di tal software
<Mordec> va bene vado
<krabador> Mordec, qui si fa assistenza tecnica al sistema, e per l'installazione di sofware dal repository ufficiale
<diamorf> si grazie a tutti, intanto leggo
<diamorf> sempre se i mie cani mi lasciano tranquillo
<Carlin0> portali ai cinesi
<diamorf> ma dai povere bestie
<diamorf> scherzo sono bravissimi
<gigirock> http://imgur.com/7S4Yf6Q | Carlin0
<gigirock> http://imgur.com/7S4Yf6Q | jester- krabador
<akis24> gigirock: ... sbagliato strada ??
<gigirock> perche ?
<akis24> sei in supporto
<gigirock> eh sorry
<Mr_Pan> gigirock, epic fail! :D
<Maxiride> Sera a tutto il canale, sto avendo problemi con un applicazione VPN di PrivateInternetAccess, dopo un po di debugging con loro siamo giunti a comprendere che avendo la partizione /home criptata, l'applicazione non riesce a stabilire una connessione VPN. Suggeriscono quindi di spostare i relativi file in un posto non criptato e far eun symlink
<Maxiride> il problema  è che ho 3 partizioni, / /home e swap.. mica posso fare una nuova partizione non criptata solo per sta roba qua..
<jester-> Maxiride: o rifai la home normale che fra l'altro la crypto non è ancora affidabile o non si vedono altre soluzioni
<jester-> o ti prendi un disco eterno
<jester-> e la contrario che in osx non mi pare ci sia modo di decriptare
<Maxiride> caccio tutta la /home su un HDD esterno e ripartiziono allora... D: se copio tutto tutto, anche le cartelle nascoste poi si fa casino con le preferenze\configurazioni ecc che ci sono in home?
<Maxiride> intendo si fa casino quanto ricopio il backup dentro la nuova home
<jester-> Maxiride: basterebbe cacciare il tutto su altro supporto, formattare la home criptata e ripristinare
<jester-> http://askubuntu.com/questions/107410/can-you-unencrypt-remove-encryption-from-a-user-home-folder
<Maxiride> jester-: grazie, procedo.. speravo in qualcosa di meno radicale xD
<jester-> purtroppo non c'è un decrypt
<gigirock> eh del resto si fa solo il crypt....
<gigirock> jester se vai su liveatc trovi gli streaming live dagli aereoporti
<gigirock> jester-, non si capisce una mazza
<Maxiride> buona serata gente! =)
<Maxiride> e buon nuovo anno tra l'altro
<jester-> gigirock: avevo criptato per sbaglio osx del mac figlia se lo è tolto perfetto, ha impegato 12 ore ma lo ha fatto
<gigirock> Maxiride, e se lasci stare la home criptata sara' un bel anno
<jester-> gigirock: link?
<gigirock> aspe
<gigirock> http://d.liveatc.net/kpie questo e' aereoporto di Kiev il link e' liveatc.net
<gigirock> io lo sento nel rithmbox
<jester-> gigirock: sarebbero le torri reali?
<jester-> si capisce na sega
<gigirock> jester-, si sono 'dal vivo'
<gigirock> jester-, sono le comunicazioni in chiaro quelle criptate non si sentono.,,se sull'aereo c'e' Renzi .... non si sente
<jester-> ha ancora vergogna per i pantaloni
<gigirock> lol
<Mr_Pan> gigirock, jester- siete in supporto ...
<jester-> urca
<jester-> meno male che non era gnocca coerente
<massiballa> BUONASERA E BUONANNO , ho un emachines netbook con ubuntu 15.1 non so perche' ma la tastiera e' birichina anche il touch pad un po vanno un po no ho cercato nel forum ma non ho trovato nulla al mio caso
<krabador> massiballa, partendo dal presupposto che non tutto l'hardware va perfettamente in linux/ubuntu, a causa della mancanza di supporto da parte dei produttori hardware
<massiballa> ok
<krabador> massiballa, che cosa non fanno tatiera e touchpad?
<massiballa> grazie per la risposta dunque prima non funzionavano lettera g , spazio invio e +ù
<massiballa> ora sembra che sia tutto ok ma non ci credo
<massiballa> premetto che non mi aspetto che tutti i tasti funzione corrispondano a quelli di fabbrica solo che mi sembra che siano proprio quelli ad incasinare la tastiera
<massiballa> eccoci di nuovo ho lanciato il termianele sudo apt-get up date e poi sudo apt-get upgrade ho riavviato ed e' impazzito ancora any help please?
<krabador> massiballa, apri il terminale
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<krabador> incolla qui l'url risultante
<massiballa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14373616/
<krabador> massiballa, sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<massiballa> non fa nulla e' normale ci metta cosi?
<krabador> se sta scaricando ed installando parecchi aggiornamenti ,si
<massiballa> ok grazie per il tuo tempo cmq sto mettendo a posto il pc a mio babbo e gli ho tolto window
<krabador> beh, non è consigliabile farlo, in una transizione
<krabador> se il babbo non ha avuto modo di focalizzare che ubuntu fa il 100% di quello che gli serve
<krabador> avere windows installato nel pc, conviene sempre
<massiballa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14373777/
<krabador> ok riavvia
<massiballa> ok
<massiballa> ora va tutto ma non il touch e lo spazio
<krabador> massiballa, si è riversato del liquido sulla tastiera?
<massiballa> no santocielo non che io sappia
<krabador> massiballa, indica il modello del pc,
<massiballa> emachines 355 series
<krabador> con il modello indicato nella targhetta sotto al pc
<massiballa> model number pav70
<krabador> massiballa, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<massiballa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14374002/
<krabador> per netbook la piu' indicata è lubuntu
<massiballa> si guarda ce  l ho anche su chiavetta solo che da li era inziato tutto da li ( intendo con la tastiera ) allora ho aggiunto un giga extra di ram e messo ubuntu
<krabador> è comunque una piattaforma hardware scarsa per ubuntu
<krabador> per unity ecceteraù
<massiballa> lo swiccio  ancora ma la tastiera ?
<krabador> dpkg -l | grep synaptics | pastebinit
<massiballa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14374124/
<krabador> controlla che non ci sia un tasto fn associato ad abilitare e disabilitare il touchpad
<massiballa> ok lo controllato praticamente appena lo tocco si disattiva ma non si riattiva piu' tutti i tasti fn sono incasinati apparte l audio e funzionano con la combo maiusc fn e il tasto
<massiballa> no scusa niente maiusc solo fn e tasto
<krabador> sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<rob1234> ciao come posso installare ubuntu?
<krabador> !installazione | rob1234
<ubot-it> rob1234: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krabador> massiballa, in questa linea GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"    , aggiungi acpi_backlight=vendor , a fianco a quiet splash, salvi chiudi
<krabador> sudo update-grub
<krabador> riavvii
<rob1234> l'ho già scaricato serve solo installarlo ma è la prima volta e non so come fare
<krabador> rob1234, leggi i link del wiki, segnalatoti
<krabador> ti verrà detto passo passo cosa fare
<krabador> se hai problemi chiedi
<massiballa> sta lavorando
<krabador> "sta lavorando" facendo cosa?
<massiballa> scusa la domanda ma tu sei un civile comune mortale o fai questo nella vita?
<krabador> c'è solo da aggiungere una cosa in un file di testo, salvare, e far aggiornare il boot loader
<massiballa> ok
<rob1234> no unn'ho capito vabbè cerco una guida su youtube
<krabador> rob1234, se segui guide su youtube ed hai problemi, non chiedere supporto qui
<rob1234> ma tanto non capisco nulla quà
<krabador> rob1234, forse non fa per te
<krabador> se non ti preoccupi neanche di aprire i link del wiki
<Carlin0> eppure è in lingua italiana rob1234
<krabador> che , se dovessero esserti sfuggiti
<krabador> ti riporto
<krabador> !installazione | rob1234
<ubot-it> rob1234: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krabador> !usbwin | rob1234
<ubot-it> rob1234: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> !iso | rob
<ubot-it> rob: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> !iso | rob1234
<ubot-it> rob1234: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> ti ho fornito anche link a riguardo di come fare il supporto di installazione
<krabador> che tu scelga il dvd o la pendrive usb
<massiballa> krabador sta lampeggiando il cursore
<krabador> massiballa, dopo aver fatto cosa?
<massiballa> sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<krabador> massiballa, fa screenshot
<krabador> massiballa, ...
<krabador> ha aperto gedit
<rob1234> ragazzi ho già fatto ma ho messo il file su una chiavetta e ho provato ad installarlo tramite bios però mi son bloccato là
<krabador> massiballa, con il file di testo aperto
<krabador> !usbwin | rob1234
<ubot-it> rob1234: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> e 2
<krabador> segui questo per fare la pendrive
<krabador> se hai copiato il file dentro la chiavetta con copia/incolla, non funzionerà.
<rob1234> non ho fatto copia incolla ahahhaha
<rob1234> ho scaricato il programma apposito
<krabador> che sarebbe?
<rob1234> linux live usb creator
<krabador> "<rob1234> non ho fatto copia incolla ahahhaha" ---> sicura è solo la morte
<massiballa> pietro@pietro-eM355:~$ sudo lshw | pastebinit
<massiballa> [sudo] password di pietro:
<massiballa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14374002/
<massiballa> pietro@pietro-eM355:~$ dpkg -l | grep synaptics | pastebinit
<massiballa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14374124/
<massiballa> pietro@pietro-eM355:~$ utyssiyu
<massiballa> utyssiyu: comando non trovato
<krabador> rob1234, allora, per favore, installa il programma del link che ti è stato dato 2 volte
<krabador> formatta la pendrive
<krabador> fa la pendrive con quel programma
<krabador> imposta il bios per far partire la pendrive come prima periferica di boot
<krabador> spegni
<krabador> inserisci la pendrive
<krabador> accendi
<krabador> se hai il menu di scelta rapida del boot, usalo e seleziona a mano da li la pendrive, senza impostarla da bios
<rob1234> ho capito ma la cosa che non mi riesce è impostare la pendrive come prima periferica di boot
<krabador> questo dipende dal bios
<krabador> non sono tutti uguali , accedi , va a vedere nella sezione boot
<krabador> con la pendrive inserita prima dell'accensione e dell'accesso a bios
<krabador> fatta con il programma che ti è stato indicato 2 volte
<rob1234> sono già andato a vedere
<Carlin0> rob1234, ma il tuo pc supporta il boot da usb ?
<rob1234> bo
<massiballa> non riesco a fare lo screen-shot sono con due pc ... ho provato ad uscire dal terminale ma mi dice che un processo e' ancora in esecuzione
<Carlin0> benissimo
<krabador> rob1234, elenca cpu , quantitativo di ram, e scheda video del pc
<krabador> marca modello precisi
<Carlin0> rob1234, nel dubbio forse allora è meglio fare un dvd
<krabador> massiballa, sudo gedit /etc/default/grub apre il gedit
<krabador> controlla nella barra a sinistra , che ci sia l'icona di gedit
<massiballa> si eccolo ... si era piantato
<krabador> non si è mai piantato
<krabador> ha aperto gedit
<krabador> ma non lo vedevi tu
<krabador> massiballa, <krabador> massiballa, in questa linea GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"    , aggiungi acpi_backlight=vendor , a fianco a quiet splash, salvi chiudi
<krabador> <krabador> sudo update-grub
<rob1234> processore AMD A6-6310 APU con AMD Radeon R4 graphics 1.80 ghz ram 4 gb marc LWNOVO
<rob1234> MARCA LENOVO
<krabador> hai scaricato ubuntu 15.10 ?
<rob1234> si
<rob1234> messo in pennetta
<krabador> rob1234, l'hai rifatta col software che ti è stato indicato?
<rob1234> no ma cosa cambia
<krabador> che se vui assistenza in questo canale, devi seguire quanto ti si dice
<massiballa> krabador 35: /etc/default/grub: Syntax error: EOF in backquote substitution
<krabador> *vuoi
<rob1234> ok aspe
<krabador> massiballa, hai cambiato la linea, salvato e chiuso?
<massiballa> non riesco ad incollare adeguatamente me lo incolla tutto attaccato
<krabador> ...
<krabador> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_backlight=vendor"
<krabador> questa linea
<rob1234> krabador ho scaricato il programma
<krabador> massiballa, in /etc/default/grub
<krabador> riaprilo con sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<massiballa> ok fatto riavvio e prego ?
<krabador> riavvia, e se ha avuto effetto qualcosa sul fronte tastiera migliora
<massiballa> grazie ma nulla ... dici che e' un problema fisico?
<massiballa> porcacciadiquellamiseriaccia
<krabador> non ci si butta a secco in linux, senza aver quantomeno prima verificato che funzioni tutto
<krabador> come ti dicevo prima , non tutto l'hardware, è perfettamente supportato
<krabador> massiballa, che cosa non funziona della tastiera?
<krabador> hai verificato, al di la di come stia configurato, che ci sia un fn per abilitare/disabilitare il touchpad?
<massiballa> si certo ma devi avere frainteso ho installato lubuntu nel 2012 tutto funzionava benissimo do il pc al babbo vado in australia torno mi dice che la tastiera non funziona piu e cosi ho messo ubuntu
<krabador> massiballa, scarica lubuntu 15.10 , esegui l'installazione
<krabador> se i malfunzionamenti della tastiera, come da te descritto prima, sono casuali, non è un buon segno
<massiballa> si c' e' va la fn wifi va la fn suono l fn standby ma non quella
<massiballa> assolutamente casuali
<massiballa> prima e' andato per un po caspita !!!
<massiballa> vada per lubuntu allora?
<krabador> massiballa, è con un netbook a prescindere la soluzione migliore
<krabador> ti consiglio di scaricare anche 14.04.3 , in modo da provarla successivamente a 15.10 se qualcosa non va bene
<massiballa> ok grazie ... lo so che sono blasfemo ma prima ho inserito un bootable usb con window 7 non ho installato nulla ma e' da li che si e' messa ad andare la tastiera su ubuntu dici che e' pura casualita'?
<krabador> "e' da li che si e' messa ad andare la tastiera su ubuntu" ---> ?
<massiballa> praticamente ho fatto partire il programma di installazione e appena ho potuto ho riavviato il pc (senza installare nulla solo selezionando la lingua ) tolgo la chiavetta parte ubuntu e la tastiera funzionava
<massiballa> programma di installazione window 7 intendo
<krabador> coincidenza, anche se , un impostazione di default del bios, la farei
<massiballa> ok faccio cmq ora dopo riavvio funziona il tasto fn del touch
<krabador> bene
<krabador> simpaticamente anarchico
<massiballa> niente  allora scarico lubuntu e domani vado da expert :-) grazie mille della pazienza
<krabador> che non è un buon segno.
<krabador> buon proseguimento :)
<massiballa> haha grazie e auguri di buon anno :-)
<krabador> massiballa, grazie, anche a te
<Zyz> Buonasera :) ho bisogno di aiuto con l'istallazione di un dispositivo wifi usb.. sono neofita enon ci capisco un granché
<jester-> Zyz: collegalo, se compatibile funza
<jester-> se non compatibile so cazzi
<Zyz> C'è nessuno?
<jester-> Zyz: collegalo, se compatibile funza
<jester-> se non compatibile so cazzi
<Zyz> L'ho collegato, ma non lo riconosce. Però nel cd di installazione ci sono i driver anche per linux.. ma non so installarli
<jester-> Zyz: di solito c'è un file readme o install con le istruzioni
<jester-> non c'è un metodo standard, dipende da come  fatto il driver, se gia binario o da compilare
<viceeee> disinstallo un programma  il terminale dice di averlo tolto ma rimane cosa faccio ?  ubuntu 14.04
<Zyz> C'è.. ma mi sa che non sono capace, mi saprestiguidare passo per passo?
<krabador> viceeee, impari a conviverci
<viceeee> se accedo al softer center mi dice installa, ma come mai rimane installato e non lo vede ne il terminale ne il softercenter?
<jester-> Zyz: posta il contenuto del file nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste | Zyz
<ubot-it> Zyz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> viceeee, perchè forse devi consultare il software center
<viceeee> krabador:  spiegami
<krabador> viceeee, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> viceeee, dpkg -l | grep nomesoftware | pastebinit
<krabador> dove nomesoftware è cio'ì di cui stai parlando
<viceeee> krabador: ancora con transmission che non mi funziona
<krabador> !chat | viceeee
<ubot-it> viceeee: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<viceeee> krabador:  provo a riavviare ?
<krabador> ma che riavvio...
<krabador> manda il risultato del secondo comando che ti ho segnalato
<krabador> viceeee,se poi non riavvii da quando hai installato, dovresti segnalarlo
<viceeee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14376979/
<krabador> ed è transmission il programma che "il terminale dice di averlo tolto ma rimane" ?
<jester-> per forza non va, non è installato
<viceeee> krabador: si
<viceeee> krabador: appena avvio il torrent mi apre transmission
<krabador> viceeee, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<viceeee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14377014/
<krabador> che rapporto vuoi avere con questa applicazione , la vuoi avere o non la vuoi avere?
<jester-> e di quale tipo?
<viceeee> krabador: la voglio disinstallare e poi reinstallare
<krabador> viceeee, sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<viceeee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14377077/
<krabador> sudo apt-get -y install --reinstall transmission-gtk | pastebinit
<viceeee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14377107/
<krabador> viceeee, dpkg -l | grep transmission | pastebini
<krabador> viceeee, dpkg -l | grep transmission | pastebinit
<krabador> il secondo
<viceeee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14377141/
<krabador> bentornato nel mondo di transmission
<jester-> adesso è installato
<viceeee> krabador: grazie... :)
#ubuntu-it 2016-01-03
<snoopy__> buonasera
<krabador> !ciao | snoopy__
<ubot-it> snoopy__: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<snoopy__> grazie krabador
<snoopy__> ho problemi ad installare ubuntu
<snoopy__> credo che il mio hard disk sia andato
<krabador> beh, se è cosi', fagli una bella cerimonia
<snoopy__> xD
<snoopy__> non c'è qualche metodo per fare qualcosa?
<krabador> snoopy__, se il disco è andato è andato
<krabador> non si resuscitano i morti
<robb1> come togliere ubuntu?
<snoopy__> nemmeno isolando i settori danneggiati?
<krabador> snoopy__, rallenti solo l'agonia
<snoopy__> mmm...
<krabador> anche isolando i settori, è drasticamente sconsigliabile usare un disco con settori danneggiati se non si ha , e rarissimamente si ha, un'idea della causa del danneggiamento di essi
<snoopy__> mi dice che ha errori di temperatura
<robb1> raga cagatemi
<krabador> snoopy__, abilita dal bios, la funzione smart
<krabador> e vedi se hai messaggi all'accensione della macchina
<snoopy__> ok grazie
<snoopy__> credo sia già attiva cmq
<krabador> snoopy__, verifica
<snoopy__> krabador: ok
<snoopy__> krabador: non lo trovo xD
<krabador> notebook o fisso?
<snoopy__> notebook
<snoopy__> sono nel bios
<snoopy__> un toshiba
<krabador> notebook non hanno queste funzioni
<snoopy__> krabador: usando una live di lubuntu
<snoopy__> ho aperto l'applicazione disks
<krabador> snoopy__, i dischi di recente generazione non sono impostati per poter fare operazioni concrete in caso di danneggiamento della superficie
<snoopy__> krabador: quindi nemmeno attraverso tools posso risolvere? devo cambiarlo con uno nuovo e basta?
<krabador> snoopy__, fatti un favore, fa il backup di quello che hai che puoi riuscire a salvare,e  cambialo
<snoopy__> l'avevo già svuotato precedentemente per fortuna
<snoopy__> ok grazie
<krabador> mi spiace
<viceeee> buon giorno , non mi funziona il floppy con ubuntu 14.04, sicuramente non so settare qualcosa
<Mr_Pan> viceeee, e che ci devi fare con il floppy?!?!??! nel 2016....
<viceeee> cerco di creare un avvio per un pc senza cd e senza avvio da usb
<viceeee> per provare ad utilizzare plpbt-5.0.15  da floppy e poi se riesce ad avviare la usb
<viceeee> il floppy funziona , ma ubuntu non lo apre e non lo formatta
<viceeee> l'utility disk  dice non montato in /dev/fd0
<viceeee> forse devo creare una cartella ?
<sdallagata>    /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER sdallagata abyxtxggrvsr
<akis24> sdallagata: attento a come scrivi  è tutto in chiaro
<akis24> sdallagata:  eccoti le info al minimo .. regolati e cambia password se possibile visto che l'hai messa in chiaro qui
<akis24> [10:24:30] -Notice- {from NickServ} Information on sdallagata (account sdallagata):
<akis24> [10:24:30] -Notice- {from NickServ} Registered : Jan 03 09:12:24 2016 (12m 5s ago)
<sdallagata> Come si scrive non in chiaro?
<f843d0> sdallagata: prova echo -n "Come si scrive non in chiaro" | md5sum | cut -d ' ' -f1
<sdallagata> echo -n "Nascosto" | md5sum | cut -d ' ' -f1
<akis24> sdallagata: non lasciare spazi per i comandi sul server  prima di  →    /msg ecc ecc
<sdallagata> ok
<viceeee> chi mi aiuta a montare un floppy
<f843d0> viceeee: se non lo fa il sistema in automatico, e` piu` o meno la solita storia: inserisci il media, crei un mountpoint dove ti pare, lanci sudo /dev/floppy0 /path/to/mountpoint
<akis24> usiamo la chat per le info generiche ...
<Carlin0> ubuntu dovrebbe montarlo automaticamente
<akis24> viceeee: leggere http://forum.ubuntu.it/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=12812
<viceeee> Carlin0: non lo monta
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<jester-> accidilo accidilo se non la monta
<sdallagata> Ho cambiato la password, è visibile o non la vedete?
<akis24> sdallagata: ora no  entra  su #ubuntu-it-chat se hai ancora domande  del genere
<akis24> !chat | sdallagata
<ubot-it> sdallagata: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<viceeee> Carlin0: lancio il comando mount /dev/fd0/ ma mi dice si deve specificare il tipo di filesystem.  cosa sbaglio ?
<Carlin0> viceeee, metti in paste cat /etc/fstab
<viceeee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14384874/
<akis24> sudo mount -t filesystem /dev/fdo   viceeee  a leggere i link no vero ?? troppo difficile
<viceeee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14384891/
<jester-> in /mnt c'è fd0?
<viceeee> si
<Carlin0> quello è il floppy bello che montato
<viceeee> su win funziona
<jester-> viceeee: ls /mnt
<viceeee> fd  fd0  floppy  floppy_dos  floppy_ufs
<f843d0> viceeee: sudo fdisk -l
<viceeee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14384920/
<jester-> viceeee: prova: manco lo vede, il lettore è sano?
<viceeee> jester-: si su w7 funziona
<jester-> viceeee: disco /dev/fd0 non contiene una tabella delle partizioni valida
<viceeee> ho provato un attimo fa e lo formattato con w7
<Carlin0> vice ha il filesystem danneggiato quel floppy
<jester-> viceeee: secondo linux il fs è a mignotte
<Carlin0> se win te lo legge leggilo con win
<viceeee> posso risolvere?
<jester-> viceeee: fai nuova tabella con gparted--->1 partizione in fat 32
<Carlin0> ... e amen
<viceeee> non lo vede gparted
<jester-> che con fdisk non ricordo i comandi che è un casino
<Carlin0> si ma in quel modo perdi i dati
<jester-> viceeee: lancia sudo cfdisk
<jester-> è piu cristiano
<viceeee> non lo vede
<jester-> viceeee: non hai un altro floppy?
<Carlin0> viceeee, ma fammi capire una cosa : hai dei dati da salvare su sto floppy ?
<viceeee> no
<Carlin0> e che ci devi fare ?
<viceeee> devo provare ad installare lubuntu in un pc senza cd e senza avvio usb
<Carlin0> molto strano che senza cd non supporto il boot da usb eh
<viceeee> devo scrivere sul floppy  plpbt-5.0.15plpbt-5.0.15
<viceeee> Carlin0: e vecchio il lettore e rotto e io ho il lettore sata
<Carlin0> ci vorrebbe un lettore cd/dvd esterno
<viceeee> ma comunque il floppy e nel mio pc e con win7 funziuona e con ubuntu no, quindi ho interesse a farlo funzionare
<Carlin0> vice e scrivilo da win
<viceeee> Carlin0: per il lettore vedo di trovarlo in prestito....  ma resto sembre con ubuntu senza floppy
<Carlin0> ma chi li usa + i floppy ???
<jester-> viceeee: segui il consiglio di Carlin0 scrivilo da winz ma ho mi mieni dubbi che lo scriva
<jester-> viceeee: con 15 euro gli compri un nuovo cdrom
<Carlin0> anche meno
<viceeee> ide
<viceeee> grazie sempre dell'aiuto,  i
<viceeee> adesso me lo vede il floppy , ma mi dice che il propietario e root, come faccio a dargli il permesso all'utente?
<viceeee> provo ad usare nautilus?
<Carlin0> viceeee, man chown
<viceeee> car
<viceeee> Carlin0: devo studioare....
<viceeee> Carlin0:e morto il fondatore di debian? adesso ne risentira la comunità?
<enniorrr> ciao ragazzi.. ma esiste un modo per copiare un file in lib/firmware senza terminalecon i permessi di root
<enniorrr> ?
<f843d0> enniorrr: perche` "senza terminale" ?
<enniorrr> solo curiosità
<enniorrr> sono nuovo.. e con il terminale mi dice che il file o la dir non esiste..
<jester-> enniorrr: basta usare il filemanager lanciato con sudo
<jester-> enniorrr: sudo nautilus se usi unity
<Mmrll> Salve, vorrei sapere i comandi al terminale per aprire file in Power Point, grazie.
<f843d0> Mmrll: Power Point non e` un software per GNU/Linux
<Mmrll> come apro un file in Power Point con Lubuntiu 15.04?
<Mmrll> Lubuntu 15.04?
<f843d0> Mmrll: non si puo` aprire un file in Power Point. Si possono aprire file di estensione *.ppt o *.pptx con la Suite LibreOffice
<Mmrll> grazie
<AlessandroG9> Ho un problema gravissimo con un laptop su cui è installato ubuntu 14.10, vi spiego la situazione: il laptop funzionava benissimo dopo aver installato ubuntu e fu così per molti mesi finche un giorno non lo accesi ed uscì un errore all'avvio con scritto: si è verificato un errore durante il mount di boot/efi. ubuntu si avviava ma era come un sistem
<AlessandroG9> a a metà, a questo punto decisi di reinstallare windows vista ma ne chiavetta bootabile ne cd si potevano avviare nemmeno con un altro linux, nel senso che si avviava solo e sempre ubuntu. come risolvo questo problema?
<AlessandroG9> Ho un problema gravissimo con un laptop su cui è installato ubuntu 14.10, vi spiego la situazione: il laptop funzionava benissimo dopo aver installato ubuntu e fu così per molti mesi finche un giorno non lo accesi ed uscì un errore all'avvio con scritto: si è verificato un errore durante il mount di boot/efi. ubuntu si avviava ma era come un sistem
<AlessandroG9> a a metà, a questo punto decisi di reinstallare windows vista ma ne chiavetta bootabile ne cd si potevano avviare nemmeno con un altro linux, nel senso che si avviava solo e sempre ubuntu. come risolvo questo problema?
<AlessandroG9> qualcuno sa come risolvo questo problema?
<AlessandroG9> chi sa rispondermi?
<fabio_cc> AlessandroG9, per favore puoi ripetere la domanda? sono appena entrato e non l'ho letta
<AlessandroG9> Ho un problema gravissimo con un laptop su cui è installato ubuntu 14.10, vi spiego la situazione: il laptop funzionava benissimo dopo aver installato ubuntu e fu così per molti mesi finche un giorno non lo accesi ed uscì un errore all'avvio con scritto: si è verificato un errore durante il mount di boot/efi. ubuntu si avviava ma era come un sistem
<AlessandroG9> a a metà, a questo punto decisi di reinstallare windows vista ma ne chiavetta bootabile ne cd si potevano avviare nemmeno con un altro linux, nel senso che si avviava solo e sempre ubuntu. come risolvo questo problema?
<fabio_cc> AlessandroG9, ubuntu adesso si avvia? cosa intendi per sistema a metà?
<AlessandroG9> niente audio, internet, cose che richiedono la connessione, ecc...
<AlessandroG9> ubuntu si avvia ma da questo errore
<fabio_cc> AlessandroG9, apri in terminale e dai il comando: sudo fdisk -l
<fabio_cc> !paste | AlessandroG9
<ubot-it> AlessandroG9: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fabio_cc> *un teminale
<fabio_cc> uff
<fabio_cc> *terminale
<fabio_cc> AlessandroG9, ma adesso riesci a connetterti da ubuntu?
<AlessandroG9> adesso sto usando un pc windows
<AlessandroG9> ad ubuntu si accede ma manca di molto
<fabio_cc> AlessandroG9, ma se accedi da ubuntu riesci a connetterti?
<AlessandroG9> ad internet no
<fabio_cc> AlessandroG9, così diventa più complicato supportarti, ma se non avvii ubuntu, non ti posso aiutare
<AlessandroG9> posso farlo domani pomeriggio adesso non posso... ti mando le foto dell'errore?
<fabio_cc> !image | AlessandroG9
<ubot-it> AlessandroG9: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<AlessandroG9> te le mando domani pomeriggio, qui sulla chat o via email?
<davide> salve a tutti, da qualche giorno mi appaiono una serie di uuuuuuuuu o di +++++++++ dappertutto+ barr+a de+++gli+ indirizzi+ passwo+rd+ qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi grazie
<fabio_cc> AlessandroG9, usando imgur o imageshack
<fabio_cc> davide, sembra un problema hardware della tastiera
<AlessandroG9> fabio_cc  domani pomeriggio accendo quel laptop ci scatto delle foto, le metto su imgur e poi però dove ti mando il link delle foto?
<fabio_cc> AlessandroG9, il supporto non è personale, domani pomeriggio entri, e chi potrà aiutarti lo farà
<AlessandroG9> fabio_cc ok
<fabio_cc> AlessandroG9, il link che ti genera imgur o simili devi scriverlo qui in canale
<davide> scusate cosa è imgur, ok riprovo domani grazie a tutti
<lorenzo> salve a tutti
<Carlin0> !ciao | lorenzo
<ubot-it> lorenzo: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<lorenzo> e' la prima volta che mi connetto
<lorenzo> sono un principiante
<Carlin0> tutti lo siamo ...
<lorenzo> meno male:-)
<Carlin0> hai problemi con ubuntu  lorenzo ?
<lorenzo> qualcuno
<jkf1> Carlin0, ma tor funziona?
<lorenzo> tor ?
<Carlin0> jkf1, mai usato ...
<jkf1> ops chi lo conosce?
<lorenzo> non riesco a sentire l audio dal mio portatile solo con le cuffette
<Carlin0> !tor | jkf1 leggi la guida
<ubot-it> jkf1 leggi la guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Anonima
<lorenzo> cuffiette o casse esterne
<jkf1> tnx
<Carlin0> lorenzo, che ubuntu usi ?
<lorenzo> 15 10
<Carlin0> lorenzo, apri un terminale scrivi alsamixer e posta una schermata
<Carlin0> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<lorenzo> come si posta scusa l ignoranza
<Carlin0> premi il tasto stamp e salvi l'immagine poi la carichi su imgur
<lorenzo> imgur lo attivo da terminale?
<Carlin0> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Carlin0> imgur è un sito web leggi
<lorenzo> ok
<lorenzo> https://imgur.com/xrrBFJB
<lorenzo> fatto
<Carlin0> allora spostati con le frecce ← → sy headpphon premi M per levare il mute
<Carlin0> e poi con le frecce ↓ ↑ alzi il volume
<Carlin0> idem sulla colonna line
<lorenzo> ci provo
<Carlin0> quando hai finito premi esc per uscire
<lorenzo> ora non sento piu nelle cuffiette e neanche nelle cuffie:-)
<lorenzo> no le cuffie si
<gigirock> lorenzo, no o si
<Carlin0> ma hai tolto il mute ?
<lorenzo> u solo le cuffie scusa
<lorenzo> aspe
<lorenzo> io ho alzato line e hadfone
<lorenzo> il mute non lo vedo
<Carlin0> MM in basso
<lorenzo> ok vado
<Carlin0> al posto di 00
<lorenzo> io ho alzato al massimo line e headphon
<Carlin0> ma in quelle 2 colonne in basso c'è MM
<lorenzo> ora le ho alzate al massimo
<Carlin0> devi premere M per levare il mute
<Carlin0> e daglie ...
<lorenzo> ok
<lorenzo> ti invio la nuova schermata
<Carlin0> ok
<lorenzo> https://imgur.com/dFLC7YU
<Carlin0> ok ora dovresti sentire
<lorenzo> dovrei
<lorenzo> ma non sento
<lorenzo> solo cuffie
<lorenzo> mistero
<Carlin0> prova a spostarti + a destra della colonna line con le frecce , vedi se c'è altro
<lorenzo> ok
<lorenzo> cavolo c e un sacco di roba
<lorenzo> ti invio la schermata della parte destra
<Carlin0> se ci sono colonne con la MM in basso leva il mute
<Carlin0> e alza il volume
<lorenzo> https://imgur.com/HqiAlJS
<lorenzo> dove devo alzare quale colonna
<Carlin0> provale tutte la leva anche il mute
<Carlin0> dove c'è MM
<lorenzo> le alzo tutte ok?
<lorenzo> le ho alzate tutte ho messo anche disable ma non sento musica
<lorenzo> su auto mut
<Carlin0> mi spiace lorenzo non so che altro dirti , magari prova a ripassare se trovi qualcuno che ne sa di + di me
<lorenzo> grazie sei stato gentile
<lorenzo> secondo te se installo la versione 14 con supporto 5 anni e' meglio della 15?
<gigirock> lorenzo ma si e' mai sentita della musica da quella uscita ?
<lorenzo> con win 7 si
<lorenzo> ho dual boot
<lorenzo> leggendo nei forum qualcuno ha risolto formattando e aggiungendo delle stringhe ma stasera e' un casino collegarsi al forum
<gigirock> lorenzo allora guarda le impostazioni audio e vedi quale uscita e' selezionata
<lorenzo> in uscita c e altoparlanti se tolgo le cuffiette
<Carlin0> lorenzo, tra le opzioni in uscita c'è linea ?
<lorenzo> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=47&t=589986
<lorenzo> qui hanno risolto
<lorenzo> comunque vado a vedere
<lorenzo> scusate ho iconizzato impostazioni non lo ritrovo:-)
<lorenzo> risolto reiatallando ubuntu mate
<lorenzo> e aggiungendo all alsa-base.conf queto e' quel che dice nel forum ha lo stesso mio portatile
<lorenzo> non si riapre impostazioni
<gigirock>  cosa aggiunge all'alsa-base.conf ?
<lorenzo> si
<gigirock> si cosa ?
<lorenzo> dopo aver reintallato il so
<lorenzo> Codice: Seleziona tutto
<lorenzo>     options snd_hda_intel model=acer-aspire-8930g
<gigirock> lorenzo, e non puoi aggiungerlo adesso ?
<lorenzo> come faccio ?
<gigirock> lorenzo trovi alsa-base.conf e aggiungi quella linea
<lorenzo> su terminale ?
<gigirock> si
<lorenzo> ci provo
<lorenzo> mi dice comando non trovato
<gigirock>  /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf dovrebbe essere qui lorenzo
<lorenzo> ho digitato su terminale alsa -base.conf
<lorenzo> ok
<gigirock> scrivi dal terminale sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf lorenzo
<lorenzo> mi dice permesso negato
<gigirock> devi mettere sudo davanti e dare la password di root lorenzo
<lorenzo> ok
<gigirock> lorenzo, copia incolla i comandi fidati
<Carlin0> macari è meglio gedit di nano
<gigirock> Carlin0, dovranno imparare sti nubbi
<lorenzo> i comandi fidati ?
<gigirock> fidati = have a faith in me
<lorenzo> sono alla password non scrive
<gigirock> lorenzo, la password non si vede..............
<gigirock> lorenzo, ma da quanti gg hai ubuntu ?
<lorenzo> gia mi ero dimenticato sono 3 giorni che ho ubuntu:-)
<lorenzo> fatto
<gigirock> bene sei davanti al contenuto di quel file.... ?
<lorenzo> si
<gigirock> con il tasto freccetta in basso vai fino alla fine del file poi dai un bel enter
<lorenzo> ci provo
<lorenzo> ho fatto un errore
<gigirock> fai ctrl + x
<gigirock> e non salvare
<gigirock> daiiee lorenzo e' facile dai
<lorenzo> un attimo
<gigirock> eh se c'era krabador ti stangava
<lorenzo> ho messo a nanna i bimbi:-)
<gigirock> lorenzo, quanti anni hanno ?
<lorenzo> comunque il terminale mi si e' incasinato
<lorenzo> 49
<gigirock> j
<lorenzo> gia
<gigirock> lorenzo, e' la somma delle eta' dei tuoi figli ?
<lorenzo> no loro sono piccolini li ho fatti a 40
<lorenzo> un po tardi
<gigirock> eh ancora un po' che aspetti ......
<lorenzo> dai torniamo al problema
<gigirock> si dai ... a che punto siamo ?
<lorenzo> il file ect segue stringa sta venedo modificato da root usando n poi si no annulla
<gigirock> premi n per no
<lorenzo> fatto poi c e un menu in fondo fra cui esi
<lorenzo> u esci
<gigirock> adesso control + x
<gigirock> ctrl + x
<lorenzo> ho sette finestre aperte di terminale
<gigirock> lorenzo, chiudile tutte
<lorenzo> sono a 4
<lorenzo> 2
<lorenzo> finalmente
<lorenzo> e' rimasta quella iniziale in cui ho inserito la stringa e compare una serie di sritte
<gigirock> lorenzo, ma e' aperto l'editor nano ?
<lorenzo> vi invio la schermata
<lorenzo> https://imgur.com/kGL5YSf
<gigirock> perfetto lorenzo con le freccette vai fino in fondo alla schermata
<lorenzo> e poi enter ok
<gigirock> bravo lorenzo e adesso scrivi quella stringa di cui dicevi
<lorenzo> alsa-base.conf ?
<gigirock> nooo lorenzo
<lorenzo> o
<chow_net>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER chow_net lqyhlxbebvrr
<gigirock> aspetta
<lorenzo> si
<jester-> chow_net: go to verify your sister
<gigirock>  "options snd_hda_intel model=acer-aspire-8930g" scrivi questo senza virgolette lorenzo
<lorenzo> ok
<lorenzo> fatto e poi invio ?
<lorenzo> enter
<gigirock> si
<lorenzo> ok
<lorenzo> fatto
<gigirock> poi ctrl o
<lorenzo> e ora
<lorenzo> o o zero
<lorenzo> o do oca
<gigirock> o come oca
<lorenzo> ok
<Mr_Pan> chow_net, hai appena scritto in canale pubblico la password del tuo nick ...
<lorenzo> fatto
<gigirock> lorenzo, enter
<Carlin0> Mr_Pan, no ... quella è la verifica
<lorenzo> io ho scritto la mia pasword?
<gigirock> no lorenzo
<lorenzo> ok ho fatto enter
<gigirock> ctrl x lorenzo
<Mr_Pan> Carlin0, si hai ragione
<lorenzo> fatto
<gigirock> lorenzo, si e' chiuso l'editor ?
<lorenzo> mi chiede la password
<gigirock> che password lorenzo ?
<lorenzo> ti invio l immagine
<lorenzo> https://imgur.com/4Cu8YEB
<gigirock> no lorenzo non sta chiedendo la password
<gigirock> sudo alsa force-reload, dai questo comando adesso
<gigirock> e prova a vedere se hai altre opzioni per l'audio altrimenti riavvia
<lorenzo> ora non sento piu le cuffiette:-)
<gigirock> si ma controlla nelle impostazioni audio dovresti avere ulteriori opzioni per le uscite
<lorenzo> https://imgur.com/rlAfFSz
<lorenzo> le cuffie funzionano
<lorenzo> hai dato una occhiata alla schermata
<gigirock> lorenzo, si tutto ok ha spento/riacceso il sistema audio
<lorenzo> ora devo riavviare il portatile ?
<gigirock> si prova a riavviare...vediamo se cambia qualcosa
<lorenzo> speriamo stasera era un casino accedere al sito ubuntu .it
<lorenzo> ok speriamo
<lorenzo> vado
<lorenzo> ecchime
<lorenzo> fantastico risolto
<lorenzo> ueeeeeeeeeeeee
<lorenzo> siete fantastici
<lorenzo> sto ascoltando vascograzie
<lorenzo> sto nel canale giusto ?
<gigirock> lorenzo, e' tutto un equilibrio sopra la follia
<lorenzo> giaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Carlin0> va che gigirock poi ti manda la fattura
<lorenzo> heheheheheheh
<lorenzo> 3 giorni su ubuntu e mi trovo alla grande
<lorenzo> soprattutto credo per tutti voi
<lorenzo> comunque ci devo studiare
<Carlin0> usandolo imparerai a conoscerlo
<lorenzo> windows e' una vita che ci mastico ma virus e merda varia mi hanno sfiancato
<Carlin0> !chat | lorenzo
<ubot-it> lorenzo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<lorenzo> ok
<lorenzo> allora visto che ci siamo
<lorenzo> ho provato a collegare il portatile al tv
<lorenzo> sia con hdmi sia con vga ma non si vede nulla
<lorenzo> mentre con win 7 va bene
<gigirock> lorenzo, se e' un portatile devi selezionare l'uscita
<lorenzo> come faccio
<gigirock> di solito sulla tastiera ci sono tasti particolari tipo FN
<lorenzo> si c e fn
<lorenzo> e' vicino a ctrl
<gigirock> e ci sara' la figurina del video sotto a un tasto F1 o f5
<lorenzo> si f 5
<gigirock> eh allora devi premere quei due tasti per abilitare l'uscita video
<lorenzo> prima fn e poi f5 ?
<gigirock> ma bisogna vedere se la combinazione dei tasti e' supportata da ubuntu
<gigirock> si lorenzo tieni premuto fn e poi premi f5
<lorenzo> ok
<gigirock> ma devo andare a dormire !!!!!!!!
<gigirock> ciao
<lorenzo> ciao grazzie
<lorenzo> scusate ho installato la versione 15 10 con supporto mi pare 9 mesi invece della 14 con supporto 5 anni che vuol dire che fra 9 mesi devo disistasllare il so ?
<Carlin0> lorenzo, puoi avanzare di versione anche se una installazione pulita è sempre meglio
<lorenzo> avanzare significa formattare ?
<Carlin0> no avanzare di versione = fare una specie di aggiornamento online
<lorenzo> quindi allo scadere dei 9 mesi si fa un aggiornamento ?
<lorenzo> alla nuova versione
<Carlin0> a settembre al massimo devi avanzare di versione ... ma ad aprile uscirà una nuova LTS con 5 anni di supporto
<lorenzo> e' tutto automatico ?
<Carlin0> no... devi dirgli tu di farlo
<Carlin0> cmq siamo sempre qui ... quando sarà ora vieni a trovarci
<lorenzo> ok
<lorenzo> siete forti
<Carlin0> come l'aceto :o)
<lorenzo> meglio :-)
<lorenzo> grazie per adesso se avro' altri problemi ci sentimo
<lorenzo> sentiamo
<lorenzo> buona notte
<Carlin0> notte lorenzo
